# New SMPc Released: The Return Of The Wave Dial



## fskywalker

Just got this on Instagram from Omega; the return of the wave dial










Not sure I like the new wave pattern versus the older one; would have to see it in person to tell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jets

*Re: New SMPc released*

Looks cool is that Ti?


----------



## PsychoKandy

*Re: New SMPc released*

Blasphemy. Not my cup of tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

*Re: New SMPc released*

I like it! Love the blue rubber strap version and even the gold on black rubber. I've honestly never liked Omega's bracelets...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc released*

That's just one of them - there are at least 9 others...


----------



## tbensous

*Re: New SMPc released*









Here you go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc released*



jets said:


> Looks cool is that Ti?


No


----------



## tbensous

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Hmmmm things I like and things I prefer about the last model. Love seeing the beautiful finishing on the movement, but miss the Seahorse logo. I like that the waves are larger, like the 6 o'clock date window. Overall I like these updates but as someone who was just about to grab a SM Chrono, I think I will stick with the current model. Prefer the dimensions.

14 models in total apparently


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Somebody can do the math for the old one, but this is 13.56/42 = 0.3229


----------



## tbensous

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*










8800 it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

4400/4500 Swiss Francs on rubber/bracelet (BEFORE TAX) = approx. USD 4610/4715


----------



## Quahogger

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Saw it on IG this morning as well. I love that grey dial with the blue hands. I imagine it's even more striking in person.


----------



## Ken G

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Lumed bezel

EDIT:

Apparently not after all!


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Nice update. Need to see this in person to win me over. I can already see Bond wearing this in the next movie...


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Adjustable clasp and short end links...


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Notice also that the skeleton hands look different....


----------



## jets

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Yeah I think they did a good job with this. The dial looks nice and balanced, very refined. Date at 6 is great! I like this much better than PO.


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The flattened bracelet looks much better than the old one (IMO).

There's a far more appealing (to me) watch to come this BW, but I can see myself getting one of these SMPs in a few years...


----------



## SaoDavi

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

"Return of the sword hands" would have been better. They still aren't fixing the things that make this design look so dated. I hope they at least managed to keep the slimness of the case, or get back to the 11.5mm of the 2254.50.


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



SaoDavi said:


> "Return of the sword hands" would have been better. They still aren't fixing the things that make this design look so dated. I hope they at least managed to keep the slimness of the case, or get back to the 11.5mm of the 2254.50.


People would have moaned if they had changed the bracelet; people will moan that they didn't. I think the compromise of "flattening" it and shortening the end links works well...

As I posted above, these are 13.56mm...


----------



## yuk0nxl1

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Looks like US pricing is already on their website, and about $1000 lower than I expected...Also no Liquidmetal but Omega will use enameled numbers on the bezel. Other than this, no real surprises.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I am quite pleased


----------



## ac921ol

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Well it's thinner then the 2500 which was 14.2
So it should fit fine on most people's wrist, it's thicker then the old smp.

I'm a fan of this I think, so we will see.

And for under $5k I think it's a real good find.

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## phcollard

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> Notice also that the skeleton hands look different....


Yeah I'm not sure about the new shape. They look chunky. Renders look great but I'll wait to see it in person. How long does it usually take to hit the stores after Basel?

I'm also wandering if the bezel insert is less shiny than the current SMPc, à la PO 8500. That would be great!


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



ac921ol said:


> it's thicker then the old smp.


Yes, but it's also wider 

Have I got this right?

13/41 = 0.32
13.56/42 = 0.32


----------



## phcollard

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*


----------



## phcollard

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*






Scroll to 1:29


----------



## phcollard

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

As seen in the video above it's a very shiny watch.


----------



## aalin13

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I like the update, it is improved without being a complete departure from the old SMP


----------



## yessir69

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I like it.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I love the updates and will likely end up with a blue one.

That being said, one thing that bothers me is in line with what they did to the PO two years ago and to the AT last year: they are making their sport watches look 100% sporty!

That probably sounds like a joke, but they are making them less versatile for people like me who want a watch they can wear in 99% of situations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1165dvd

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

An absolute home run, for those of you in the US. GOOOAAAAALLLLLLL!!!! for those of you elsewhere. I love everything they did with this watch except for two things. I'm not fond of conical shape of the Helium release. Looks too angular for a watch with softer lines. But if the crown has been improved with it's new conical shape, I can deal with it. Also not so sure about the 42mm case. Lets hope it wears smaller than that. Not sure why they had to go bigger. The 8800 fits in the Railmaster, which is 40mm.

Now the likes:
New bezel with white numbers
Slightly bigger handset, lume dots, and waves to match the increase in case size. I prefer the skeleton hands btw.
THE WAVE DIAL looks fantastic.
Movement of date window does not bother me at all. 
The bracelet looks flattened, and I'm hoping that it tapers. Was always impressed how comfortable Omega's bracelet was. 
Adjustable clasp
8800 movement/ Anti-magnetic/ Sapphire Cyrstal Case back to see it.
Integrated rubber strap
THE PRICE!!!!!! How is this watch priced at $4850.00 US? The AT, with relatively modest features compared to the Seamaster Pro, is $5500.00. What gives?

Really looking forward to some video reviews. Why do they need until October to roll this thing out? In the meantime, I need to decide if I want to keep wearing the new AT, buy a new Seamaster in October, or consider the very good looking Tudor BB GMT. Basel has been a hit this year for me.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I really like it. I will have to see one in person but I love the way they did the updated ceramic wave dial. It has it's own styling father than just being like the old wave patern. I'm curious to see if the blue is still the very dark blue that the SMPc has or if they have lightened it up. Either way I would probably go for the black anyway.

I could see myself picking up one of these someday when their price on the secondary market goes down. Overall I'm really happy with it.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



phcollard said:


> Scroll to 1:29


Thanks for posting this video. Have to say that the watch looks substantially more slab-sided compared to my D model SMP. I hope this doesn't wear like a Tudor Pelagos. If so, I'm out.


----------



## Iliyan

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I like it, especially the grey model. The waves look cool, the date at 6 is well integrated (unlike the new ATs), the bracelet looks better than the older one, and the price is reasonable.


----------



## JayPaper

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Iliyan said:


> I like it, especially the grey model. The waves look cool, the date at 6 is well integrated (unlike the new ATs), the bracelet looks better than the older one, and the price is reasonable.


Agreed on all counts!


----------



## MichaelB25

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I recently bought a 2500 SMPc, in part because I preferred the lacquered dial over the older version of the waves, which I thought made the dial too busy. I do have to admit that seeing the renderings and the photos, I like this version of the waves better than how they were implemented before, and I like the improvements on the bezel (not to mention the upgrade to the 8800). Excited to see these in person eventually. Not that I expect to flip my black 2500 SMPc (I really like it), but there's always room in the collection for another blue watch! I was thinking of a titanium blue PO a few years down the road, and this might be a challenger.

God, this hobby is the worst. For the wallet, at least.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

With the 2220.80..


----------



## PsychoKandy

*Re: New SMPc released*

Phew, i am glad they had it in blue.


----------



## MichaelB25

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

One other thing I like, aesthetically: the minute markers being connected. Provides almost like a ring on the outer edge and some visual separation between the bezel and the dial. I like a lot of the subtle changes they made.


----------



## v1triol

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Not bad, but naaah, not impressed.
The new He cap and a hour hand look bit funny. New movement is the nicest improvement but I am not the fan of a see-through caseback in the dive watches.
Nope, I'll stay with the current SMPC and will focus even harder on finding a 2220.80


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



v1triol said:


> Not bad, but naaah, not impressed.
> The new He cap and a hour hand look bit funny. New movement is the nicest improvement but I am not the fan of a see-through caseback in the dive watches.
> Nope, I'll stay with the current SMPC and will focus even harder on finding a 2220.80


Nice to see some love for the 2220.80.. I love mine.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I notice also that the bracelet looks similar, but if you look closely, it's totally a new shape.


----------



## karmatp

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Bang for your buck, this is one of the better divers on the market.


----------



## Raym0016

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I find it interesting that this watch has quite a bit more than the AT but the MSRP will be slightly less.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I don't like it at all. I don't want to speak for others, but I think they would have had a lot more fans with an update of the 2254 design: sword hands, ceramic bezel, Speedy bracelet, cal. 8800, etc. In my opinion, they just made the current Bond look worse. If they wanted to stick with the current style they should have just updated the movement and bracelet.

Glad I have my Planet Ocean...


----------



## Horoticus

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Anyone see a lume shot yet? Is the bezel lumed?


----------



## Aliosa_007

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I think they did a fine job, but I really don't like it.

I didn't like the change they made with the AT by making the teak thicker and less dense. They did the same with the wave pattern here. I would've liked them to keep the original geometry.
Don't like the "maxi dial". For me the SMP was distinctly different from the PO in that it was more supple and the dial had finer features. Now it's as brutish as the PO.
Don't like how the hour hand now looks like the minute hand.
Don't like the taller HEV crown.
Don't like that they moved the date.
Don't like that the movement looks a bit too small for the case size.

Apart from all these aesthetic dislikes, I appreciate the technical improvements.

Final verdict: good, but not for me.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Tempted to get the black one since I already have the blue SMP and a blue AT... Thinking though if the painted logo is a deal breaker... Hmmm


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Horoticus said:


> Anyone see a lume shot yet? Is the bezel lumed?


The bezel IS lumed...


----------



## Cobia

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Meeeh.....


----------



## Zyklon

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I liked and welcome the changes, and I wasn't even a fan of the original wave dial!

But I always thought the original SMPc already had a ceramic dial to match it's ceramic bezel...


----------



## MichaelB25

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> Tempted to get the black one since I already have the blue SMP and a blue AT... Thinking though if the painted logo is a deal breaker... Hmmm


I didn't even notice that at first, but you're right. The applied logos on my AT/SMPc were always nice touches.


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

All fantastic upgrades, definitely in line with the larger sportier offerings as of the last few years.

My only gripe is that as they do this, their pieces become too big for my wrists. I suppose I'll stick with their classics, but bravo!


----------



## jets

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Horoticus said:


> Anyone see a lume shot yet? Is the bezel lumed?


No lume on the bezel watched the video. I was hoping it did since the numbers on the bezel are white rather than silver on the SMPc. This SMP42 is surprisingly nice to my eyes. I really like the two tone black but no bracelet option there!


----------



## WatchHound007

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Very nice, except the version with the blue rubber strap. That one is definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I was slightly excited but not digging the overall vibe, especially the cone shaped HRV


----------



## Ken G

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



jets said:


> No lume on the bezel watched the video. I was hoping it did since the numbers on the bezel are white rather than silver on the SMPc


Did you have the sound down? 

They clearly say that the bezel is lumed*...

*except the ones with gold inlays


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The more I look at the new one, the more i'm bothered by the painted Omega logo. Should've gone all out and went with the applied logo imo.


----------



## 1165dvd

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> With the 2220.80..


Minor detail- the hour hand is no longer rectangular. "Swordish" I guess.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ken G said:


> Did you have the sound down?
> 
> They clearly say that the bezel is lumed*...
> 
> *except the ones with gold inlays


It's not lumed in the video when the dark shot is shown.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



1165dvd said:


> Minor detail- the hour hand is no longer rectangular. "Swordish" I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yup. They probably wanted it to look similar with the minute hand.


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



1165dvd said:


> It's not lumed in the video when the dark shot is shown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Didn't notice a "dark shot", to be honest. But clearly remember him saying that there was Super-LumiNova on the bezel...

He could've made a mistake, I guess...

Suppose we'll need to wait and see if a lume shot appears in the next day or two!


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

New waves look like a fingerprint now when compared to the old waves..lol


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



MichaelB25 said:


> One other thing I like, aesthetically: the minute markers being connected. Provides almost like a ring on the outer edge and some visual separation between the bezel and the dial. I like a lot of the subtle changes they made.


Maybe it's just my eyes playing tricks, but does that dial look a little smaller? Probably the new proportions and the chapter rings have something to do with it.


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> New waves look like a fingerprint now when compared to the old waves..lol


----------



## leadingTone1

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Is it me or does the hands look really weird and not proportionate? I will still probably end up getting one lol


----------



## claus1100xx

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Looks great and the flatter bracelet brings the design up to modern times!


----------



## Vlance

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Initial impressions have me LOVING this watch so far. My only small complaint is the end links may look weird.


----------



## skist

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Dear All,

Here it is.... answers for my queries of July 2017.... from Omega.....

http://www.forums.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-38-bazel-seamaster-diver-300m-movement-change-4487985.html#post43598231


----------



## bluedialer

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I do not like the Reeses peanut butter cup shaped He valve.

And they really should not have gone larger if it could be helped.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Did I read somewhere here that the bezel is lumed? From the video at youtube, only the bezel pearl is lumed, don't see the numbers on the bezel glowing..


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> Did I read somewhere here that the bezel is lumed? From the video at youtube, only the bezel pearl is lumed, don't see the numbers on the bezel glowing..


Just watched that - and no lume on the bezel But in the Watch Advisor video, I'm sure they they said the bezel was lumed...

Will need to watch again!


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ken G said:


> Didn't notice a "dark shot", to be honest. But clearly remember him saying that there was Super-LumiNova on the bezel...
> 
> He could've made a mistake, I guess...
> 
> Suppose we'll need to wait and see if a lume shot appears in the next day or two!


I think we were talking about 2 different videos! I was talking about the Watch Advisor one....

Looks like no lumed bezel after all...


----------



## Agent Sands

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The in-person pics of the new SMP are more appealing than the photoshopped promo pics.

It's not a watch that makes my heart sing, but I think it's a generally attractive "youthful" revamp of the old design that will probably do quite well. The most successful part of the redesign, as far as I'm concerned, is the revamped bracelet.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Omega did well to keep it 13.5 thick with the new movement, but the lack of sword hands (2254 style) leaves me cold.


----------



## jets

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I stand corrected. I thought it was after the first video and I thought ok white dial numbers because of lume.






Then I watched the video below at 10 seconds mark and if you look the bezel isn't lumed so I thought wtf and posted what I did.






EDIT: Watched the first video again and it is mentioned that the watch was a prototype. When they shot the video is was probably a proto without lumed bezel.


----------



## MaxIcon

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Agent Sands said:


> The most successful part of the redesign, as far as I'm concerned, is the revamped bracelet.


I agree. It keeps the overall style of the old bracelet, but is sleeker and looks slimmer.

Someone said there's no mid-size any more. This would be a deal-breaker for me - 42mm is too big for me, and it's a bit thick for my tastes. The date at 6 is nice; I'll reserve the rest for seeing it in person.

The pricing is good, too - this may be the first salvo of the mid-range Swiss industry to attack recent sales drops. Better value, if still pricey!


----------



## Dre

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



pinchycm said:


> Maybe it's just my eyes playing tricks, but does that dial look a little smaller? Probably the new proportions and the chapter rings have something to do with it.


I had the same reaction. At first I thought it was that the bezel itself was slightly wider. But looking closer it's not the bezel that is making the dial appear smaller to me - it's the fact that the rather prominent waves on the dial don't extend all the way to the edge of the dial. It kinda does make it look like the dial stops where the waves do on the dial.

I'll also agree with the sentiment that sword hands would have been better. I've never been a fan of the skeleton hands.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

are the bezel markers engraved?


----------



## Leonine

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The watch adviser video talks about the going to the toilet with the lumed bezel. Numbers and dots.


----------



## Andyxp

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

It's okay. I wish the waves were smaller, not a huge fan of date @ 6 and don't like that it's now a 42mm.


----------



## Aquavit

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Speaking as an owner of a 2221.80 there's a lot I like about this, and I really didn't expect to be so pleasantly surprised by Omega. Really like the revised bracelet which still retains it's original look but with a modern vibe, date placement is good and I actually like the re-shaped HE valve.

But sadly the see through caseback is a deal breaker for me, I don't like them at the best of times and I definitely don't want to see them on a diver/tool watch. It's hard to find a watch without an "exhibition" back these days - seems to be the fad du jour.


----------



## Mystro

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The classic wave looks richer and more 3d.


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

^ I agree with that. Not that the new package isn't gorgeous, it is - but i think the classic and the new generation SMPs have completely different things going to them.


----------



## 10mmauto

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I MUST have one of those.

Wow!


----------



## Micro

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> With the 2220.80..


This was bugging me, I almost thought the new bracelet had individual links, but then realized that Omega didn't just flatten the bracelet, they also flipped its direct.

Look and the side by side and you will see that the thin links attach to the outer and center links 2/3 up from the bottom. The new bracelet show this configuration is reversed. So, in reality, the only real design change to the bracelet was to flatten it out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



phcollard said:


>


@12 Seconds in to the video The Minute hand lume is green and the Hour hand is blue as is the dot on the Seconds hand. The pip is also green.


----------



## Pgg365247

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Things I like:
1) New movement
2) Hour and minute hands match
3) Micro adjustable clasp (I had to order and put one on my SMPc)
4) Rubber strap option is nice (I wish they sold black and blue rubber straps for SMPs)
5) Date at 6 O'Clock

Things I don't like:
1) Bezel (no engraved ceramic with lume?)
2) Reeses peanut butter cup shaped HE valve
3) Painted Omega logo (Should've stuck with the applied logo)
4) Bracelet (I prefer the old style)
5) Engraved waves (I still prefer the lacquered dial)
6) Caseback (Prefer the seahorse)
7) Price (With the new 8800 it is not priced as high as I anticipated)
8) Shape (jury is still out... I like the thickness but need to see it in person)

Suffice it to say I will not be running out to pick this up. I guess the old adage "you can't please everyone" is certainly appropriate here.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Wish it didnt have the wave dial....


----------



## saintsman

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

At least with these waves, we won't get the 'stripes' effect. Had I noticed that, I would never have bought mine and gone straight for a PO.


----------



## Dyneema

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Not sure how to feel about this. I'm half and half on it and would have to see one in person.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I like the waves and the date position change as well as the bezel numbers and the 12 o'clock triangle/pip, however the size increase, continuing on with a dated bracelet design and the large HE valve are not improvements to me.


----------



## Awesome Peanut

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

So no mid size version then? Anyone have any news on this? 😢


----------



## Fusbal

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I'm pretty stoked for this one.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



AbsoluteMustard said:


> Wish it didnt have the wave dial....


It sounds like the current SMPc is perfect for you, no?

41mm case, excellent 2500 "d" movement, ceramic bezel.

You can easily fit the Omega adjustable clasp too.


----------



## Dark Overlord

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> With the 2220.80..


I prefer the hour hand, He valve, bracelet and end links, caseback and logo on the old version. Prefer the bezel insert, the wave pattern and date window (both color and position) on the new one. in the end there's no way to please everyone.. I think they did a fine job.



Awesome Peanut said:


> So no mid size version then? Anyone have any news on this? 


That would be cool, also I'd anticipate that some of the cosmetic changes will eventually be seen on the chrono and GMT.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

In another video where they actually turn the bezel on the production model it sounded much smoother. Similar to home the seamaster 300 MC is which is a huge improvement compared to the old cluncky bezel action of the SMP. That improvement alone is almost enough to make me pick one up.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSspyder21

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The new wave pattern disappoints me. I much prefer the old 3D texture and especially the pattern itself, with each individual "wave" arcing up and down multiple times across the dial. This new pattern looks like a flattened W, and only features one real "wave" effect per line. Glad I have my OG Seamaster Ti chrono at home, it won't be replaced by one of these.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Awesome Peanut said:


> So no mid size version then? Anyone have any news on this? 😢


Oh, noooooo! Why???

Bob


----------



## Andos

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I did like the clean dial of the ceramic version and will take a raincheck on commenting on this new style of waves (though I admit my initial impression is not positive) until I have seen one in the flesh and investigated how the dial responds to different light conditions. I certainly do view the new metas certified movement and exhibition caseback (why cover such a gorgeous looking movement with steel?) as welcome improvements, and due to wrist size, the extra mm case would not go amiss as far as I am concerned. Still not a fan of the skeleton hands. Bracelet looks somewhat better in pictures but is this a departure from the oldfangled style of the previous one - again have to look at it in the flesh. Regarding the date position change, I am indifferent at this moment in time, but at least this doesn't appear to have negatively impacted the aesthetics of the dial.


----------



## Deity42

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Coffee filter He valve is a drag.

Otherwise probably one of the most sensible and tasteful "updates" Omega has produced in over a decade.


----------



## Awesome Peanut

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*




BobTheBuilder said:


> Oh, noooooo! Why???





BobTheBuilder said:


> Bob




Tell me about it. Looks like the current version will be the last for us small wrist guys in a while.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Dre said:


> I had the same reaction. At first I thought it was that the bezel itself was slightly wider. But looking closer it's not the bezel that is making the dial appear smaller to me - it's the fact that the rather prominent waves on the dial don't extend all the way to the edge of the dial. It kinda does make it look like the dial stops where the waves do on the dial.


Indeed. The waves doesn't extend fully to the edge of the dial unlike the old ones did. Not exactly a deal breaker, but something to take note of. The painted Omega logo though...

Overall it looks nice, just not a fan of the painted logo and the date at 6. Don't understand why they moved the date position to 6... It was fine originally at 3. They keep wanting symmetry these days... A bunch of OCD's maybe running Omega..haha


----------



## WatchBri

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I like the date change, but don't like the new waves. Hoping this new model creates some nice deals on the current model because I'll grab a current one in blue for the right deal.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Hoppyjr said:


> It sounds like the current SMPc is perfect for you, no?
> 
> 41mm case, excellent 2500 "d" movement, ceramic bezel.
> 
> You can easily fit the Omega adjustable clasp too.


As perfect as can be, yes. I have the SMPc with adjustable clasp, and I love it.

I just wish it had the Metas movement with a display back. If I could have those, then it would be perfect.

For now The SMPc with 2500D is as perfect as I can get, and at least it helps me save money by not buying a new one


----------



## fskywalker

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Horoticus said:


> Anyone see a lume shot yet? Is the bezel lumed?


Based on the video at Omega website it is not lumed.


----------



## fskywalker

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> With the 2220.80..


The older wave dial wins over the new one on my book!


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



fskywalker said:


> Based on the video at Omega website it is not lumed.


Yeah, there's conflicting information: that video definitely shows the bezel isn't lumed, but the Watch Advisor video (with one of Omega's head honchos), states that it is.

I'm going with the official promo video - why wouldn't that show a lumed bezel? It always has a "wow factor"...


----------



## iam7head

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Couple misses:

-The mushroom HeV...what's the real reason for making it bigger and taller? Omega must know no one uses it, it gets into the way of the cuff, etc. The non-matching design of the HeV and crown is a miss in my opinion.

-Wave dail- LOVE it, but the wave could be a tad more smaller, the older wave it's almost invisible until certain light condition. It's great because it's there if you know where to look, now the big arse wave is getting into the way of reading the darn thing. I am sure they can do much more accurate work with the laser.

-Case size- probably upped the size for the thicker movement inside, the old 41mm was perfect.

-U shape end lnk - another missed swing. This is probably designed for smaller wrist for the Asian market, it helps with the drapes but it also would put a nice cease on the first link. The first link being permanent and in very visible location. Not a good choice.

Home run hits:
-Return of the rubber band, love the buckle and integrated lug design.

-6 O'clock date: love it, great place for the date, very balance.

-Movement: enough said

Overall very solid improvement, I probably will not run to the AD/BT to sign up like I did with the Rolex and TUdor pepsi but this well done overall.


----------



## CGP

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I'm digging the grey and blue. Kind of even like the gold trim option and that's not usually my taste.


----------



## carlhaluss

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Quite a few things I like better on the new one: the crown guards are a little wider, not so pointed, smoothed out a bit, markers are bigger, and fill out the dial better, both hour and minute hand are sword hands and bigger than previous, love the date at 6, lollipop on second hand larger, bezel insert is slightly wider and font is larger but thinner. I don't know about the bracelet yet, as I was such a fan of the old version. This just looks flatter, but I am glad they kept it. I wish they had left the Helium Release Valve shape and size of previous.

Overall, I really like the changes. It kind of looks a bit more "fun" than the older version with the waves. I think that is because the hands, markers etc. are all larger.

I would normally be the first to complain about the midsize 36.25mm not being offered any more. However, I did always like the 41mm as well, and this is just 1 mm larger. I think the lugs are small enough so it will fit most any wrist, but time will tell on that one. Must admit, though, I am a bit surprised that there is not a smaller model available. I kind of that there might be, but possibly about 38mm. But I can't wait to try it on my wrist.

Just my opinion, but of all the offerings I have seen so far at Basel 2018, I like this one the best! Does anyone know yet if all the dial versions will be available with the bracelet?

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



CGP said:


> I'm digging the grey and blue. Kind of even like the gold trim option and that's not usually my taste.


I'm with you on that. Never really been a fan of two tone watches, but for some reason I find this one quite appealing. And not offered before, so I am quite looking forward to seeing it. I think the gold looks particularly good on the bracelet.


----------



## mi6_

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I'm undecided on whether I like this new Seamaster Professional. The best improvement is definitely the 8800 caliber movement with its anti-magnetic resistance. I've honestly never been a fan of the wave dial. I think the current ceramic black and blue dials look amazing. They are so rich and classy and make the dial markers appear as they are floating. The new wave dial just looks too pronounced. The new hands are OK, but I was hoping the sword hands would return. I don't like how the outer chapter ring on the dial is broken up at the hour markers. It looks funny to me and I think it's a bad design choice. The new bezel looks great and is much more legible with the white enamel (even if it isn't lumed). The bracelet end links look really funny. I like the addition of the display caseback, especially in light of the anti-magnetic movement. I don't understand how it takes away from being a tool watch as it's on the bottom of the watch when you're wearing it. It doesn't change anything related to the functionality of the watch but I'd do without it to keep the cost down.

The biggest con for me is the 42mm size. These were great with the 36mm mid-size and 41mm full size. I really hope Omega release a mid-size no bigger than 37-38mm in the future. It seems strange to me that Omega came out with new smaller sizes for the Planet Ocean but made the Seamaster Professional larger. At the 42mm this watch will be too big for a lot of wrists.


----------



## Ramblin man

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Looks good, I think, but need to see one in the metal. Love the bracelet, and yet the previous version too. The whole package seems to have been modernised, not a bad thing.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Wasn't the SMPc actually 41.5 so we are talking about an increase of only .5 mm's? If you can do a 41.5 42 should be just fine. I bet they release a 36 or 38mm version down the road.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk

Edit, I stand corrected. 41mm for 3 hand, 41.5 for the Chrono.

Still it's more a question of the lug measurements than if the 1mm means anything. I bet it wears better for someone with smaller wrists due to the bracelet endlinks being female now.


----------



## mazman01

I like it. There's always the previous model of you don't Like waves. I like the date at 6. Somehow the move hasn't affected the dial negatively for me. Although i wonder if the taller indices reduce some of the elegance of the watch from the previous model. 
The he release doesn't need to be shaped like that. I get they did it to make it easier to turn but it makes it look like it sticks out further. It's not like it'd be used often so being easier to turn shouldn't be a priority.


----------



## bluedialer

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Wasn't the SMPc actually 41.5 so we are talking about an increase of only .5 mm's? If you can do a 41.5 42 should be just fine. I bet they release a 36 or 38mm version down the road.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit, I stand corrected. 41mm for 3 hand, 41.5 for the Chrono.
> 
> Still it's more a question of the lug measurements than if the 1mm means anything. I bet it wears better for someone with smaller wrists due to the bracelet endlinks being female now.


I don't know, at 42mm on my phone screen this watch looks very large.
The lug end to end (or endlink to endlink) full length measurement comes in at your pretty typical 50mm, perhaps 49.5mm. Typical for today, but a lot of people are heavily in favor of a downsize trend.
Seriously though, it looks large at 42mm.

But what is really hard is for those who have already been enjoying the mid size version. Eliminating it and then on top of it increasing the 41 to 42 is just brutal for them.

I had an old 41mm. It was doable, but I felt it was a bit too large. I no longer have it, and have always thought that if I ever wanted to reacquire that beautiful watch, I would opt for the mid-size version. Oh well for that on this version. 



mazman01 said:


> The he release doesn't need to be shaped like that.


 Great way to put it haha... +1, nobody needs it. That peanut butter cup is a misstep.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The real life shots of the watch makes the new waves look somewhat dull and flat. Doesn't have the depth of the old waves.


----------



## WnS

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I think this new one is a winner. Especially with the adjustable bracelet and 6 o clock date. I love current gloss dial version too. Might make a decision next year on which to buy.


----------



## RNHC

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> With the 2220.80..


Is that "maxi dial"? ;-) Did Omega steal a design play from Rolex with their version of maxi dial for their best seller diver?


----------



## sriracha

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Love it...but wish it were 40mm


----------



## Mark355

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Must this really be 42mm now? Last thing Omega needs is bigger or thicker watches. I didn't mind the HRV before but now it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Andos

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Mark355 said:


> Must this really be 42mm now? Last thing Omega needs is bigger or thicker watches. I didn't mind the HRV before but now it's just ridiculous.


Depends on your wrist size?


----------



## VicLeChic

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

There's nothing I like about it :-/. I wish I did because it's an absolute bargain.


----------



## MDSWATCH

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Looks like they have colour coded the date wheel.

I've got the lacquered blue SMPc, which has a black date wheel.
You don't really notice it, but I could never understand why they didn't just make it the same colour.

There are a few things I don't like about the new design, including the wave pattern, date poistion and the He valve.
Like others have already said, I prefer the old wave pattern. Although the lacquered dial remains my favourite.
I can understand why people like the symmetry of having the date wheel at 6 o'clock. But I've always had watches where the date wheel is at 3 o'clock and the 6 o'clock position doesn't look right to me.

I considered getting a Planet Ocean before I purchased my SMPc. But the Planet Ocean was too big for my wrist. At 41mm the laquered dial SMPc is just about right for me.


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



MDSWATCH said:


> Looks like they have colour coded the date wheel.
> 
> I've got the lacquered blue SMPc, which has a black date wheel.
> You don't really notice it, but I could never understand why they didn't just make it the same colour.
> 
> There are a few things I don't like about the new design, including the wave pattern, date poistion and the He valve.
> Like others have already said, I prefer the old wave pattern. Although the lacquered dial remains my favourite.
> I can understand why people like the symmetry of having the date wheel at 6 o'clock. But I've always had watches where the date wheel is at 3 o'clock and the 6 o'clock position doesn't look right to me.
> 
> I considered getting a Planet Ocean before I purchased my SMPc. But the Planet Ocean was too big for my wrist. At 41mm the laquered dial SMPc is just about right for me.


That's surprising, did you consider the PO 2500? I feel like it wears smaller than the SMPc.


----------



## MDSWATCH

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



pinchycm said:


> That's surprising, did you consider the PO 2500? I feel like it wears smaller than the SMPc.


I tried on a 39.5mm Planet Ocean and a 43.5mm Planet Ocean. They were both new models, so I assume it was the 8900 movement.


----------



## fskywalker

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ken G said:


> Yeah, there's conflicting information: that video definitely shows the bezel isn't lumed, but the Watch Advisor video (with one of Omega's head honchos), states that it is.
> 
> I'm going with the official promo video - why wouldn't that show a lumed bezel? It always has a "wow factor"...


The Rio olympic edition SMPc has a lumed bezel, so they could had easily done it 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gatormac

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Gosh I think they ruined it. I prefer the non-waved dial, but if I wanted a wave dial the old version's wave dial was a lot better than this. Good that they updated the movement, but why did the have to go to a display back? Why turn it into a poor version of the PO? The seahorse display back was classic and more tool-watch. The increase to 42mm would also be a deal killer for me. I always looked at the SMPc as a classier, more traditional alternative to the PO. Now I would go PO no question. IMHO they should have done nothing to the current version but put in the new movement. Totally ruined what was a stunning watch to me. Glad I already have the current version.


----------



## Triggers Broom

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



gatormac said:


> Gosh I think they ruined it. I prefer the non-waved dial, but if I wanted a wave dial the old version's wave dial was a lot better than this. Good that they updated the movement, but why did the have to go to a display back? Why turn it into a poor version of the PO? The seahorse display back was classic and more tool-watch. The increase to 42mm would also be a deal killer for me. I always looked at the SMPc as a classier, more traditional alternative to the PO. Now I would go PO no question. IMHO they should have done nothing to the current version but put in the new movement. Totally ruined what was a stunning watch to me. Glad I already have the current version.


I think we need to see the watch in the metal before we call it a dud. From what I can see there's a lot going for it, as I'm optimistic that the dial will actually be quite nice, the additional 0.5mm will be just about unnoticeable. The new style bracelet should be well made and the adjustable clasp will be very welcome, as I've owned both the black and blue SMPc but both were sold as I could not get the correct fit.
The new movement is a nice touch, but I could have lived with a nice Seamaster caseback and to finish it off the new rubber straps look great.


----------



## snakeeyes

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ken G said:


> Didn't notice a "dark shot", to be honest. But clearly remember him saying that there was Super-LumiNova on the bezel...
> 
> He could've made a mistake, I guess...
> 
> Suppose we'll need to wait and see if a lume shot appears in the next day or two!


The superluminov is on the indice markers on the bezel...not the numbers....but yes... the bezel has super luminova.....Omega guy in video says it will light up the room


----------



## Mark355

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Andos said:


> Depends on your wrist size?


Like we didn't already have 42, 43, and 45mm POs? Or is Omega only interested in targeting giants with tree branches for limbs?


----------



## gatormac

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

It's not .5mm diff, it's 1mm- 41mm vs 42. Probably not a big deal for many people, but 41mm is already pushing it for me. There's already a 42mm PO, and a 39.5mm PO. 41mm has been fine for quite some time, but why change that? Of course maybe they will come out with a 38-39mm version which would be great. Yes, the bracelet changes are nice.

My biggest problem is this dial though. Seeing the real watch in the video, It looks horrible to me. Absolutely cheesy. The old wave dial had both a 3D effect yet also more subtleness. I though removing the wave dial in favor the plain, dark, gloss dial was an improvement that kept the watch from being dated and stuck in the 90s. However, I would go back to that in a heartbeat over this new one.

But yes, I'll need to see it in person, and sometimes it takes time to warm up to unexpected changes. Maybe I'll change my tune and be singing it's praises at some point, but right now that dial looks terrible to me.


----------



## Andos

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Mark355 said:


> Like we didn't already have 42, 43, and 45mm POs? Or is Omega only interested in targeting giants with tree branches for limbs?


Very witty. Horses for courses - look elsewhere, there are plenty of other watch manufacturers.


----------



## jets

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Kind of looks like a high end swatch


----------



## iam7head

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



gatormac said:


> Gosh I think they ruined it. I prefer the non-waved dial, but if I wanted a wave dial the old version's wave dial was a lot better than this. Good that they updated the movement, but why did the have to go to a display back? Why turn it into a poor version of the PO? The seahorse display back was classic and more tool-watch. The increase to 42mm would also be a deal killer for me. I always looked at the SMPc as a classier, more traditional alternative to the PO. Now I would go PO no question. IMHO they should have done nothing to the current version but put in the new movement. Totally ruined what was a stunning watch to me. Glad I already have the current version.


I am with you on the wave dial but the open caseback is a welcoming touch for me. The one seamaster has iron faraday cage because the movement is not anti magnetic which the new movement is.

I don't mind looking at it, their latest movements are very very well polished and lovely to look at. Another reason is that to combat counterfeiting I supposed, it's much harder to make a fake movement than an engraved case back. This will be helpful once the watches are in circulation in the used market in a few year, anyone can find a photo of the real movement and all it take is five minute of looking.

You can blame the general trend for the Diver with glass back, even my panerai diver without antimagnetic property are using glass back for the sake of showing off.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Seriously not liking the new wave pattern the more I see pics of the watch. No subtlety to it. The waves are too in your face and makes it look cheap. The old waves had this magic about it whereby it can look flat at different angles or lighting, and under a different light, you can see the waves clearly.


----------



## Ken G

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



snakeeyes said:


> The superluminov is on the indice markers on the bezel...not the numbers....but yes... the bezel has super luminova.....Omega guy in video says it will light up the room


I've had it confirmed that the numbers are most definitely not lumed. The jury's still out on the bezel markers. It might just be the triangle pip...

Yes, the guy in the video says the bezel has lume and will light up the "toilet", but is he reliable? He also says the watch is half a mm bigger, when its actually 1mm. Omega's promo video doesn't show any lume on the bezel markers, and as I said upthread, why wouldn't it if they were actually lumed? These videos are obviously produced to show the selling points of the watch to the max.

Hope I'm wrong, but I'm guessing "pip only" as far as bezel lume goes...


----------



## adken

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> Seriously not liking the new wave pattern the more I see pics of the watch. No subtlety to it. The waves are too in your face and makes it look cheap. The old waves had this magic about it whereby it can look flat at different angles or lighting, and under a different light, you can see the waves clearly.


My feelings exactly! The Blue dial/dark grey waves stand out, and the black dial/lighter grey waves REALLY stand out.

Also, am I the only one who preferred the non-telescoping hour hand?


----------



## gatormac

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ken G said:


> Yes, the guy in the video says the bezel has lume and will light up the "toilet", but is he reliable? He also says the watch is half a mm bigger, when its actually 1mm. Omega's promo video doesn't show any lume on the bezel markers, and as I said upthread, why wouldn't it if they were actually lumed? These videos are obviously produced to show the selling points of the watch to the max.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong, but I'm guessing "pip only" as far as bezel lume goes...


I don't know about this specific case, but I'm always amazed on things they get wrong in reviews when they have the actual watch in their hands. Sometimes they just don't know what they are talking about, but other times it seems like an amazing lack of observation. Sometimes the watch company hasn't actually finalized the watch and has given them pre-production samples.


----------



## gatormac

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Can anyone explain to me why on earth you would need to operate the helium release valve while in the water?


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



gatormac said:


> I don't know about this specific case, but I'm always amazed on things they get wrong in reviews when they have the actual watch in their hands. Sometimes they just don't know what they are talking about, but other times it seems like an amazing lack of observation. Sometimes the watch company hasn't actually finalized the watch and has given them pre-productions models.


I can kind of understand it when it's some blogger/journalist who's reviewing a bunch of different brands, but this was someone from Omega who should've known better...


----------



## Ken G

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

UPDATE: I'm hearing the DOT AT TWELVE is the ONLY LUME on the new bezels...


----------



## Keaman

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Wow, an old WIS I am becoming. I remember when the SMPc came along, killing the wave dial. And now here we go again. Ahh, nostalgia.
My take is, I really like all the new improvements, but the jury is still pondering the "new" waves.
And I'm really enjoying my 2221.80 as I type this.

Those aren't waves, _these _are waves!


----------



## fskywalker

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Keaman said:


> Wow, an old WIS I am becoming. I remember when the SMPc came along, killing the wave dial. And now here we go again. Ahh, nostalgia.
> My take is, I really like all the new improvements, but the jury is still pondering the "new" waves.
> And I'm really enjoying my 2221.80 as I type this.
> 
> Those aren't waves, _these _are waves!


The more I look at the new waves, the more I think the older wave dials look way better, both the original (painted Omega logo) and the latest version (raised Omega logo). Glad still have these 2 for future watch projects!


----------



## BobTheBuilder

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



fskywalker said:


> The more I look at the new waves, the more I think the older wave dials look way better, both the original (painted Omega logo) and the latest version (raised Omega logo). Glad still have these 2 for future watch projects!


From what I remember, you have the 36mm SMPc, right? These look like 41mm dials. Curious what your project is going to be! Mid sized is where it's at (though it's also a necessity for me).

Bob


----------



## fskywalker

*New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



BobTheBuilder said:


> From what I remember, you have the 36mm SMPc, right? These look like 41mm dials. Curious what your project is going to be! Mid sized is where it's at (though it's also a necessity for me).
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob!

Had 41 and 36 mm SMP / SMPc's many times in blue, black, grey, etc; all gone now. These are indeed 41mm dials, the silver one is from a 150th anniversary SMP Ti caliber 1120 and the blue from a 2220 caliber 2500. I had built a couple of mod watches (such as the SMPc blue wave dial below) and might built something else in the future! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Yes, I think I prefer the original wave dial pattern; however, I'd have to see the new ones in person to make an informed decision. I like the new design overall, but I'm hesitant on the 1 mm growth in size.

I've posted a poll for the members to vote on how they like the new SMPc diver. Please check it out and vote!


----------



## Drewkeys

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The blue on blue and black look the best to me...might have to pick one of these up on rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

Has anyone seen some other good hands-on videos yet? My lurking on the interwebs has come up empty.


----------



## Kaneda215

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

This watch would have been perfect had it kept the last model's dial. Or at least an option for the old dial.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I seriously appreciate the 2220.80 more now. Better looking waves that doesn't look like a thumbprint. Waves are subtle and it goes across the entire dial right to the edge. No "reese buttercup" helium valve and a case size that's much more practical at 41mm. And an applied Omega logo that goes well with the applied hour markers.


----------



## gatormac

I was just thinking- is the Railmaster now the only Seamaster family watch that has the solid engraved seahorse caseback?


----------



## wilfreb

I will sell my current SMPc to get this one, I like the date at 6,i also like the modernized bracelet and the most important thing is the clear caseback. I like the fact that it maintains the overall design of such an iconic and original watch









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

From what I can see on the one video I have seen of these, the waves are not grey as they appear in the photos and are much more subtle in the color of the dial, that is just a function of how the light reflects in photos.

Everything they have done with this watch is an improvement - from the symmetrical date placement at 6, the maxi dial treatment, the links update and micro adjust on bracelet, the movement upgrade, the display back, the slight size bump to 42mm, the slimming of the helium release valve, making the dial ceramic. This is a winner in my book and will be on my wrist in the upcoming year... the question is blue or black?


----------



## wilfreb

mpalmer said:


> From what I can see on the one video I have seen of these, the waves are not grey as they appear in the photos and are much more subtle in the color of the dial, that is just a function of how the light reflects in photos.
> 
> Everything they have done with this watch is an improvement - from the symmetrical date placement at 6, the maxi dial treatment, the links update and micro adjust on bracelet, the movement upgrade, the display back, the slight size bump to 42mm, the slimming of the helium release valve, making the dial ceramic. This is a winner in my book and will be on my wrist in the upcoming year... the question is blue or black?


The SMP is blue, always blue

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

wilfreb said:


> The SMP is blue, always blue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You're right. If the blue isn't too light, it will be blue. It's so hard to tell from the photos because those dials appear to be particularly hard to photograph accurately due to the reflections. Once more video is out there, I'll be able to tell for sure.


----------



## checkjuan2

I would have been thrilled to see them instead re-issue the 2254/sword hands with the new METAS engine under the hood.

That said, I'll bet this thing feels great in the hand and looks wonderful in person - I suspect the photos just don't do it justice.

The flared out hour hand also reminds me of the sword hands a tiny bit, the original skeleton hour hand was rectangular.

I think this is cool. I'm definintely a Planet Ocean guy, but this is a nice piece. I'll be interested to see the pre-owned prices on these in three or four years on Crown & Caliber, Bernard Watch, etc.


----------



## checkjuan2

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



gatormac said:


> Can anyone explain to me why on earth you would need to operate the helium release valve while in the water?


I wonder if it's to allow forgiveness in case one leaves it open underwater - and it can be safely closed again... ? I'm reaching here. Also at a loss. The He valve is for deco stops inside a diving bell or dry enclosure at depth, you'd be operating it in open air, not underwater. Bizarre.


----------



## checkjuan2

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Triggers Broom said:


> I think we need to see the watch in the metal before we call it a dud.


^^^ yup.


----------



## checkjuan2

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Deity42 said:


> Coffee filter He valve is a drag.


I've also seen the moniker "peanut butter cup"


----------



## Keaman

The more I see pics and think about it, the more disappointing I am that the Omega text and logo are fully painted. (_ Oh well, get over it kid!)._


----------



## King_Neptune

For me, I'd like to get a black or black and yellow gold on a rubber strap. Not particularly fond of the new bracelet or the hr valve's shape, but can live with them. Do not like the new hour hand. The old dwarf hand was a classic dive watch feature. Do like new dial, case size, movement, date placement, case back.


----------



## Triggers Broom

checkjuan2 said:


> I would have been thrilled to see them instead re-issue the 2254/sword hands with the new METAS engine under the hood.
> 
> That said, I'll bet this thing feels great in the hand and looks wonderful in person - I suspect the photos just don't do it justice.
> 
> The flared out hour hand also reminds me of the sword hands a tiny bit, the original skeleton hour hand was rectangular.
> 
> I think this is cool. I'm definintely a Planet Ocean guy, but this is a nice piece. I'll be interested to see the pre-owned prices on these in three or four years on Crown & Caliber, Bernard Watch, etc.


This watch with the Metas movement, an updated bracelet, a solid caseback and a adjustable clasp would have been my choice.


----------



## checkjuan2

Triggers Broom said:


> This watch with the Metas movement, an updated bracelet, a solid caseback and a adjustable clasp would have been my choice.


Dude, that's a nice watch right there. GREAT piece!


----------



## Mark_SF

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



checkjuan2 said:


> I wonder if it's to allow forgiveness in case one leaves it open underwater - and it can be safely closed again... ? I'm reaching here. Also at a loss. The He valve is for deco stops inside a diving bell or dry enclosure at depth, you'd be operating it in open air, not underwater. Bizarre.


Let's say you've done a deco stop, then head up towards the surface. As a precaution, wouldn't you want to open the helium escape value during the final ascent, so as to make sure it isn't pressurized? In that case, it's useful to be able to open it underwater.


----------



## gatormac

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Mark_SF said:


> Let's say you've done a deco stop, then head up towards the surface. As a precaution, wouldn't you want to open the helium escape value during the final ascent, so as to make sure it isn't pressurized? In that case, it's useful to be able to open it underwater.


No, you would not want to (nor have any need to) open the HE valve during the final ascent of a scuba dive. There is no need for a HE valve for scuba diving whatsoever. Helium has no way of making it into your watch during a scuba dive. The HE valve is only needed for those professional saturation divers operating in a dive bell for long, deep diving projects. The way that helium gets into the watch is because helium is part of the gas mixture they are breathing in those dry environments, and of course the watch being worn would also be exposed to helium. Deep technical scuba divers do also often breath a helium gas mixture, but of course the watch is not exposed to the helium being breathed during scuba.


----------



## baytwenty3

My likes, dislikes and on the fence features when compared to the SMPc which I have:

Like:
- ceramic dial 
- 8800 movement
- new inverted triangle marker on the bezel
- display caseback
- the '10' minute marker on the bezel (always wondered why previous models were missing this)

Dislike:
- printed Omega logo (what's the bet that the next model will have applied markers as a major upgrade?)
- the new hour hand that fans out (probably a major aesthetic change that I have not seen discussed before)
- the grouped minute markers (makes it too busy)
- the ZrO2 logo on the dial (completely unnecessary)
- the new He valve (does remind me of a toothpaste cap, even if it is more practical for people who actually dive with this watch)

On the fence:
- the waves (is an iconic feature on this watch, will probably grow on me)
- new bracelet (yet to see it in person, so very much on the fence)
- the new date window position (I'm used to all my watches having the date window at 3 o'clock not 6)

Overall impression is that it's much more bling bling than before, don't know why but it keeps reminding me of Cartier divers even if it looks nothing like it. This new watch seems to be in line with Omega's desire to place itself higher on the watch price point compared to Omega watches of the past 10 years. A strategic move by the company, and I'm sure it will have as many fans as people like me who are a little undecided.


----------



## Mark_SF

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I was thinking if you are working from a bell. but I guess then they would ascend to the surface in the bell. Is there no circumstance under which you are in a bell, then get wet on the way up?


----------



## Mark_SF

baytwenty3 said:


> View attachment 13009645
> 
> 
> My likes, dislikes and on the fence features when compared to the SMPc which I have:
> 
> Like:
> - ceramic dial
> - 8800 movement
> - new inverted triangle marker on the bezel
> - display caseback
> - the '10' minute marker on the bezel (always wondered why previous models were missing this)
> 
> Dislike:
> - printed Omega logo (what's the bet that the next model will have applied markers as a major upgrade?)
> - the new hour hand that fans out (probably a major aesthetic change that I have not seen discussed before)
> - the grouped minute markers (makes it too busy)
> - the ZrO2 logo on the dial (completely unnecessary)
> - the new He valve (does remind me of a toothpaste cap, even if it is more practical for people who actually dive with this watch)
> 
> On the fence:
> - the waves (is an iconic feature on this watch, will probably grow on me)
> - new bracelet (yet to see it in person, so very much on the fence)
> - the new date window position (I'm used to all my watches having the date window at 3 o'clock not 6)
> 
> Overall impression is that it's much more bling bling than before, don't know why but it keeps reminding me of Cartier divers even if it looks nothing like it. This new watch seems to be in line with Omega's desire to place itself higher on the watch price point compared to Omega watches of the past 10 years. A strategic move by the company, and I'm sure it will have as many fans as people like me who are a little undecided.


The main thing for me is that they managed to get the 8800 movement in, without it ending up much thicker. Great news for those who like the idea of the 8800 movement, but don't want a brick on their wrist.


----------



## SaoDavi

Mark_SF said:


> The main thing for me is that they managed to get the 8800 movement in, without it ending up much thicker. Great news for those who like the idea of the 8800 movement, but don't want a brick on their wrist.


Hopefully they'll translate this slimmer form factor into the PO line at some point.


----------



## Mark_SF

600m water resistance is going to be thicker than 300m, all other things being equal. How much thicker, that's another question.


----------



## imranbecks

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Triggers Broom said:


> I think we need to see the watch in the metal before we call it a dud.


 Seeing it in person won't make the painted Omega logo magically become applied. Thats a deal breaker for me. Was seriously liking it and considering the black one till I realised that the Omega logo is painted. Just doesn't look right. Seeing it in person also won't make the reese buttercup helium valve not look like a reese buttercup. Looks weird. What's the deal with Omega and conical shaped stuff lately? Even their AT models now have conical crowns. But that's probably just me. More power to those who likes the new waves SMP, just not me. Happy with the waves SMP that I already have. And if I were to get a SMPc in the future, i'd get the black no waves SMPc instead.


----------



## Triggers Broom

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



imranbecks said:


> Seeing it in person won't make the painted Omega logo magically become applied. Thats a deal breaker for me. Was seriously liking it and considering the black one till I realised that the Omega logo is painted. Just doesn't look right. Seeing it in person also won't make the reese buttercup helium valve not look like a reese buttercup. Looks weird. What's the deal with Omega and conical shaped stuff lately? Even their AT models now have conical crowns. But that's probably just me. More power to those who likes the new waves SMP, just not me. Happy with the waves SMP that I already have. And if I were to get a SMPc in the future, i'd get the black no waves SMPc instead.


Each to their own I guess, I could live with the new style H.E crown and the painted logo, but I would really have liked a return to the sword hands, as the skeleton hands are not really something I like. Saying that I will reserve full judgement until I see the watch in person.


----------



## Keaman

Keaman said:


> The more I see pics and think about it, the more disappointing I am that the Omega text and logo are fully painted. (_ Oh well, get over it kid!)._


And after seeing yet more pics and video's, I'm over it already. With the maxi markers, and new symmetricallity (I just made a new word right there) of the dial, the painted text and logo are perfect when you see it from all angles.


----------



## seagullfan

baytwenty3 said:


> - the '10' minute marker on the bezel (always wondered why previous models were missing this)


As a recreational diver here is the answer:

In the old days, diving off of tables, they used the bezel this way:
- Determine max bottom time allowed from the tables for your desired depth (say it's 35 mins max bottom time)
- Before leaving the surface, put 60 - max bottom time on the minute hand (ex: 60 -35 = 25, so turn bezel to put the 25 mark on the minute hand and commence dive)
- Setting the bezel in this way puts the triangle pip ahead of current time to indicate when you're max bottom time is up
- The red/yellow warning color gives you a quick visual reference as you approach your max time (if your minute hand is in the red, you're already over your max, ascend now!)
- *Having minute-by-minute marks in this ascent range allows you to time stops precisely (you want 3-5 mins at 5 metre depth for example).*

Now when I dive I have a computer and I don't set my bezel in this way: I just put the triangle pip on the minute hand and use the bezel for elapsed time. Most divers don't use the old method anymore, but the design tradition continues with the traditional 1-15 markings.

Answer was found from a similar wus thread asking about colour differentiations on bezels - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/why-multicolored-dive-bezels-red-1-10-15-a-1347506-2.html

On my Pelagos for example only 0-15 minutes graduations are present on the bezel - leads to a cleaner bezel and I can still time my ascents correctly (or just use my dive computer to have it done automatically).


----------



## Keaman

Epiphany - did the gloss dial SMPc just become a collectible?!


----------



## Triggers Broom

Keaman said:


> Epiphany - did the gloss dial SMPc just become a collectable?!


With the numbers in production/circulation I think it will be a while before the value rises significantly for the SMPc


----------



## Mark355

Keaman said:


> Epiphany - did the gloss dial SMPc just become a collectible?!


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## handcrank1

Not fo me.


----------



## JayPaper

Keaman said:


> Epiphany - did the early 1990s wave dial SMP just become a collectible?!


There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

baytwenty3 said:


> View attachment 13009645
> 
> 
> My likes, dislikes and on the fence features when compared to the SMPc which I have:
> 
> Like:
> - ceramic dial
> - 8800 movement
> - new inverted triangle marker on the bezel
> - display caseback
> - the '10' minute marker on the bezel (always wondered why previous models were missing this)
> 
> Dislike:
> - printed Omega logo (what's the bet that the next model will have applied markers as a major upgrade?)
> - the new hour hand that fans out (probably a major aesthetic change that I have not seen discussed before)
> - the grouped minute markers (makes it too busy)
> - the ZrO2 logo on the dial (completely unnecessary)
> - the new He valve (does remind me of a toothpaste cap, even if it is more practical for people who actually dive with this watch)
> 
> On the fence:
> - the waves (is an iconic feature on this watch, will probably grow on me)
> - new bracelet (yet to see it in person, so very much on the fence)
> - the new date window position (I'm used to all my watches having the date window at 3 o'clock not 6)
> 
> Overall impression is that it's much more bling bling than before, don't know why but it keeps reminding me of Cartier divers even if it looks nothing like it. This new watch seems to be in line with Omega's desire to place itself higher on the watch price point compared to Omega watches of the past 10 years. A strategic move by the company, and I'm sure it will have as many fans as people like me who are a little undecided.


Excellent analysis. Thank you for the comparison.


----------



## Aliosa_007

People seem to take issue with the printed logo, but I haven't seen anybody say anything about the fact that the waves are interrupted under all the text. When the dial is turned into the light it looks quite bad in my opinion. At least when compared to the old waves.

Video from 3:03:


----------



## VicLeChic

Aliosa_007 said:


> People seem to take issue with the printed logo, but I haven't seen anybody say anything about the fact that the waves are interrupted under all the text. When the dial is turned into the light it looks quite bad in my opinion. At least when compared to the old waves.
> 
> Video from 3:03:


I see what you mean. The.blue dial is the only one that I find slightly intriguing. But those "blank" or non-engraved areas on the dial look weird.


----------



## Mark_SF

The way I see it, it's win win for me. Either I like the new version, or I get the current 2500D version at a reduced price.


----------



## tornadobox

100%. On the old "Bond" wave dial, at least it ran through the printed text.

In this case, it looks like the dial is supposed to have applied text that was left off!



Aliosa_007 said:


> People seem to take issue with the printed logo, but I haven't seen anybody say anything about the fact that the waves are interrupted under all the text. When the dial is turned into the light it looks quite bad in my opinion. At least when compared to the old waves.
> 
> Video from 3:03:


----------



## Betterthere

Mark_SF said:


> The main thing for me is that they managed to get the 8800 movement in, without it ending up much thicker. Great news for those who like the idea of the 8800 movement, but don't want a brick on their wrist.


Well also interesting is that the 880x movement is essentially becoming the movement of choice. Like in Railmaster. It's almost an admission that the movements are too thick and hey let's back off to the 880x.


----------



## ABN_80

I like your approach. Can't lose either way.


----------



## Tom_ZG

I really like the new updates.
Ia the lug width still 20 or moved to 21 or 22?

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## imranbecks

Keaman said:


> Epiphany - did the gloss dial SMPc just become a collectible?!


Nah... If anything, it's the older wave dial and the 2500 Co-Axial wave dial pre ceramic models that have become collectibles now.


----------



## iam7head

VicLeChic said:


> I see what you mean. The.blue dial is the only one that I find slightly intriguing. But those "blank" or non-engraved areas on the dial look weird.


Looks like someone stepped on a freshly paved road before the concrete fully cured.

I am withholding further judgement until seeing it in real steel.


----------



## solesman

Not sure if everyone has seen this, but this was posted on Instagram by bobswatches.

Looks quite nice. Shame about the "Reece's Cup" HEV.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

imranbecks said:


> Nah... If anything, it's the older wave dial and the 2500 Co-Axial wave dial pre ceramic models that have become collectibles now.










She agrees with you.


----------



## boatswain

Hodinkee has some new live pics up. Certainly looks more intriguing. I think i am in the camp that prefers the previous version and would have loved to see the elegant sword hands return instead. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Guys, get onto Youtube and watch some of the videos on the SMPc. I have to say, I really disliked the old SMPcs. But this new one is amazing. 

In the video, the legibility of these models is incredible. The solid build quality is also on-show for all to see. The bracelet looks super tight. 

I really can't wait to see these in the flesh. Never been a fan of the style, but I think I'm a convert.


----------



## Bama214

Keeping the classic -- 2531.80


----------



## mykii

I'm really impressed with the way light plays with the silver dial SMPc. I didn't think I liked it much in photos, but these stills off youtube do a better job of showing its complexity and interaction with light, as would occur with everyday use. Pics snapped from ABlogToWatch and FuwaForest youtube vids.


----------



## carlhaluss

I have always been a sucker for that bracelet. They kind of flattened it a bit, which is OK as well. All the color combos look amazing. I especially like how the two-tone works with the bit of gold between the links.

Anyway, about the dial. I really like the updated one. To me, the old one now looks dated. I think the laser waves will grow on people. The photos always seem to portray a different look. I remember a few years back, when they did the James Bond 007, with the "007" lasered on to the dial. All you could see in the photos was the "007" on the dial. When you saw the dial in real life, the 007 motif was barely visible in certain lights. In the end, I thought it was one of the most brilliant dials they did. Hopefully, I will think the same when I see these new waves in real life, although I already like them.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

This is the one that I really want badly to see:








Photo by Jocke

This titanium tantalum is really getting to me. Love the rough effect of the Sedna gold bezel. And the subtle bluish hue of the tantalum on the smaller bracelet links and bezel. Again, the Sedna on the bracelet making it tri-color.

The new Rolex GMT Everose and Two-Tone with the black/brown bezel is really pulling me. And I was really considering putting an order for one, regardless how long it might take. But I am really starting to re-think that, as I am liking this Seamaster so much.

Although they made a great change by moving the date to the 6 o'clock position on the other models, this no-date dial is absolutely my cup o' tea. The contrast of surfaces is really stunning to me. That bezel effect almost gives me a feeling of a bronzed look. Almost like something pulled up from the bottom of the sea (I love using my imagination on this model) which is why I like the Sedna gold so much, it has a coppery bronze hue to me.

Very much being in the minority I think, the HEV is really starting to appeal, adding another bit of interest to the whole affair. Especially when it is in Sedna gold to match the crown.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hugof3C

yes to:
dial, hands, longines style rubber strap, hev, big size (although I'm sure omega will release a plethora of smaller sizes, I always felt the seamaster needed some bulk)

hell no to:
they killed the seahorse!! come on, aren't there enough omega diver's you can see the movement on?!
one of the greatest case backs in the business ever gone and for what?
will these be priced that much under the (other) sm300 one can't simply get the other if one wants the see-through case back?
really, really hated this


----------



## Ken G

mykii said:


> I'm really impressed with the way light plays with the silver dial SMPc. I didn't think I liked it much in photos, but these stills off youtube do a better job of showing its complexity and interaction with light, as would occur with everyday use. Pics snapped from ABlogToWatch and FuwaForest youtube vids.
> 
> View attachment 13015859


Top effort! Thanks for taking the time to do that Yeah, like many a watch dial, I think this one will be chameleon-like...


----------



## carlhaluss

hugof3C said:


> yes to:
> dial, hands, longines style rubber strap, hev, big size (although I'm sure omega will release a plethora of smaller sizes, I always felt the seamaster needed some bulk)
> 
> hell no to:
> they killed the seahorse!! come on, aren't there enough omega diver's you can see the movement on?!
> one of the greatest case backs in the business ever gone and for what?
> will these be priced that much under the (other) sm300 one can't simply get the other if one wants the see-through case back?
> really, really hated this


I really wish they would have kept the solid case back as well. I loved the legendary sea monster. Wonderful case back. While I realize the new anti-magnetic movement is indeed a wonderful achievement, I think there are too many crystal see-through case backs. And that solid case back was legendary. While it would not be a deal breaker for me, it is a disappointment.

Even if they etched a bit of design into the crystal would be better IMO.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

I find I don't spend much time looking at the backs of my watches, either the AT with its see through case back or my SMPc with its hippocampus. I honestly thought I would like the display back better when I was first starting to buy watches, but I don't think it matters that much to me either way. But hey, if I had one of these, I'd probably change my tune pretty quickly:









Bob


----------



## carlhaluss

BobTheBuilder said:


> I find I don't spend much time looking at the backs of my watches, either the AT with its see through case back or my SMPc with its hippocampus. I honestly thought I would like the display back better when I was first starting to buy watches, but I don't think it matters that much to me either way. But hey, if I had one of these, I'd probably change my tune pretty quickly:
> 
> View attachment 13017237
> 
> 
> Bob


I really agree it has to be a movement that is really extraordinary IMO. This is a great example.

It has been an exciting week, to be sure. And I was really sold on a couple of models. But the transparent case back thing has become a real deal breaker for me. What really did it was when I realized the two 1948 LE Seamaster models are both betting a transparent case back. In 1948 there was not such a thing. And these are supposed to be tribute models. I was quite excited about them, and almost ready to try and pre-order one, but not any more.

The novelty of the transparent case back has worn off for me. For most watches - not only Omega - it is becoming a deal breaker. Thankfully, it is not present on all the models, including the Speedmaster and Railmaster. Two of my favorites, so still plenty to choose from.

I have been very positive about all of the new releases at Basel 2018, but I now realize why something was holding me back.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

hugof3C said:


> yes to:
> dial, hands, longines style rubber strap, hev, big size (although I'm sure omega will release a plethora of smaller sizes, I always felt the seamaster needed some bulk)
> 
> hell no to:
> they killed the seahorse!! come on, aren't there enough omega diver's you can see the movement on?!
> one of the greatest case backs in the business ever gone and for what?
> will these be priced that much under the (other) sm300 one can't simply get the other if one wants the see-through case back?
> really, really hated this


Reluctantly, I have to agree with you. This transparent case back thing has gone too far, the novelty has worn off for me, and unfortunately it has become a deal breaker for me.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

carlhaluss said:


> The novelty of the transparent case back has worn off for me. For most watches - not only Omega - it is becoming a deal breaker. Thankfully, it is not present on all the models, including the Speedmaster and Railmaster. Two of my favorites, so still plenty to choose from.


Interesting take. It's definitely worn off for me as well, and I started out the opposite, thinking no display back was a deal breaker. But for me currently, the presence of one is not a deal breaker, unless it results in a case that's too thick... Unfortunately with Omega, that seems to be most of them most of them I suppose. Nevertheless, I'm quite happy with my AT8500MC, SMPc, and Speedy Reduced. The only thing I want now is a nice mid-sized to small dress watch, and I was hoping the 1948 LE would fly, but it's slightly bigger than I would like and this seems like the ONE instance when the back actually is somewhat of a deal breaker. It just seems silly. Why have a display back and then cover it up with markings??? Those would have made for a cooler engraved solid case back instead.

Bob


----------



## 5661nicholas

Of course partial, because I own it, but this is my favorite wave dial. Raised logo, applied markers, sword hands. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathew J

are there multiple dial options or is that just lighting?


----------



## mykii

5661nicholas said:


> Of course partial, because I own it, but this is my favorite wave dial. Raised logo, applied markers, sword hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wait for it, I could almost guarantee a re-release of this is inevitable. And it will be spectacular.


----------



## gatormac

carlhaluss said:


> But the transparent case back thing has become a real deal breaker for me.


While I don't like the fact that they removed the solid caseback with engraved Seahorse on this model, casebacks are never a deal breaker for me, as it isn't something that is visible when wearing anyway. I do think it is odd that the only model in the Seamaster line with the seahorse back is the Railmaster, a model that shouldn't even be in the Seamaster line. Sometimes it seems to me that the people at Omega have no sense of tradition.


----------



## Keaman

5661nicholas said:


> Of course partial, because I own it, but this is my favorite wave dial. Raised logo, applied markers, sword hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And thankfully, your's doesn't have the PO second hand mod, I think those look atrocious on the non AC dials. The traditional SMP second hand is a fantastic design.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Keaman said:


> And thankfully, your's doesn't have the PO second hand mod, I think those look atrocious on the non AC dials. The traditional SMP second hand is a fantastic design.


The only mod on this one is the black bezel insert, which I occasionally swap out for the white gold one that was original to the 2230. Its truly one watch I intend to hang on for the long haul

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

carlhaluss said:


> Reluctantly, I have to agree with you. This transparent case back thing has gone too far, the novelty has worn off for me, and unfortunately it has become a deal breaker for me.


I wouldn't be saying this if we were talking some uninspired thing that just had to take up the space,
but killing one of the most legendary dive themed casebacks, specially as they were being refined as in the 2500 PO, really makes no sense,
the movement isn't that amazing that just HAS to be seen, every other seamaster has already gone that way and,
while I could understand it would be a point of interest to show off that movement on an entry level diver like the previous model,
as it would really set it apart from the competition,
I can't see these new models being priced that differently from every other seamaster, which will be essentially competing against each other, 
and so much higher from it's previous price bracket,
that it just feels redundant, if not downright wrong. 
like someone said somewhere, omega's marketing department is loosing sight of tradition,
they have enough legit bells and whistles, this is starting to give me an hublot vibe..


----------



## BobTheBuilder

hugof3C said:


> this is starting to give me an hublot vibe..


Haha OK, it may be bad, but it's not _quite_ this bad:









Bob


----------



## hugof3C

BobTheBuilder said:


> Haha OK, it may be bad, but it's not _quite_ this bad:
> 
> View attachment 13019399
> 
> 
> Bob


not quite isn't far enough


----------



## Walshspw

Do the Omega boutiques have models to check out? My understanding is release isn’t until October.


----------



## carlhaluss

Walshspw said:


> Do the Omega boutiques have models to check out? My understanding is release isn't until October.


They usually get a sample (Carnet models) of pre-production models a few months after they are announced at Basel. The local Boutique said June or July, I can't remember exactly.


----------



## mazman01

I love the hippocampus engraved case back and i miss it. I have the P.O. 8500 and i never liked the transparent case back as much. Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## JayPaper

My local AD anticipates July delivery, I had to ask.


----------



## carfanatic991

Not a fan of the new wave dial at all. Can't beat the classic.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

carlhaluss said:


> They usually get a sample (Carnet models) of pre-production models a few months after they are announced at Basel. The local Boutique said June or July, I can't remember exactly.


What are Carnet models?

Bob


----------



## Betterthere

Walshspw said:


> Do the Omega boutiques have models to check out? My understanding is release isn't until October.


Last year I saw preprod models in June in nyc of bw2017 releases.


----------



## Robotaz

It’s the only SMP I’ve ever liked. Good job Omega.


----------



## carlhaluss

BobTheBuilder said:


> What are Carnet models?
> 
> Bob


They call them Carnet, but it basically means sample models.


----------



## mi6_

All Omega needed to do was put the new 8800 movement in the current SMPc along with the new extendable clasp and maybe the enamel bezel and this would have been a home run. The more I look at this Seamaster the less I like it.


----------



## SaoDavi

mi6_ said:


> All Omega needed to do was put the new 8800 movement in the current SMPc along with the new extendable clasp and maybe the enamel bezel and this would have been a home run. The more I look at this Seamaster the less I like it.


My sentiments exactly. Tudors new Black Bay has gotten slimmer. The SMP has gotten fatter with each of the last two generations.


----------



## tbensous

SaoDavi said:


> My sentiments exactly. Tudors new Black Bay has gotten slimmer. The SMP has gotten fatter with each of the last two generations.


I thought the 2018 is actually thinner than the previous Gen, despite the display case back and 8800?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Walshspw said:


> Do the Omega boutiques have models to check out? My understanding is release isn't until October.


The official announcement at BW was for the 300s to start appearing in August. Those timeframes are rarely accurate, though...


----------



## posiedon

I was saving for my SMPc the black one, with a target date in mind to pull the trigger on 11th of April 2018, now with the new one being released I'm totally confused, should I wait to see it in person first ? I have been waiting for almost 6 months to save for the current SMPc and had my heart and mined locked on it. it'll torture me to wait another 6 month till it arrives to my local AD, in the ME. 
However, my first impression that the new release looks more sporty than the current, hence less versatile ? also the printed logo IMHO is considered a downgrade from the applied logo, why did they decided to remove the applied logo! then comes the wave dial which took away the fancy look from the old one, I don't know if it will goes as smooth as the old one with a business suite ?
This is eating me alive for the past week I have been doing nothing except comparing both watches, and the lack of actual one on one reviews online doesn't make it any easier  
I'm in love with the current SMPc black on steel, and I'm this close to pull the trigger but I dont want to hate my self later this year when the new one is out in the market and with such a small increase in the price turns out to be a better bang for the buck ! this is really frustrating


----------



## Walshspw

posiedon said:


> I was saving for my SMPc the black one, with a target date in mind to pull the trigger on 11th of April 2018, now with the new one being released I'm totally confused, should I wait to see it in person first ? I have been waiting for almost 6 months to save for the current SMPc and had my heart and mined locked on it. it'll torture me to wait another 6 month till it arrives to my local AD, in the ME.
> However, my first impression that the new release looks more sporty than the current, hence less versatile ? also the printed logo IMHO is considered a downgrade from the applied logo, why did they decided to remove the applied logo! then comes the wave dial which took away the fancy look from the old one, I don't know if it will goes as smooth as the old one with a business suite ?
> This is eating me alive for the past week I have been doing nothing except comparing both watches, and the lack of actual one on one reviews online doesn't make it any easier
> I'm in love with the current SMPc black on steel, and I'm this close to pull the trigger but I dont want to hate my self later this year when the new one is out in the market and with such a small increase in the price turns out to be a better bang for the buck ! this is really frustrating
> View attachment 13021919
> 
> View attachment 13021917


I am in a similar situation, almost pulled the trigger a few times in the last month (blue model), but then came Basel. However, I like the new edition and will wait to see it at this point. I wonder if prior edition prices will drop over next few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

posiedon said:


> I was saving for my SMPc the black one, with a target date in mind to pull the trigger on 11th of April 2018, now with the new one being released I'm totally confused, should I wait to see it in person first ? I have been waiting for almost 6 months to save for the current SMPc and had my heart and mined locked on it. it'll torture me to wait another 6 month till it arrives to my local AD, in the ME.
> However, my first impression that the new release looks more sporty than the current, hence less versatile ? also the printed logo IMHO is considered a downgrade from the applied logo, why did they decided to remove the applied logo! then comes the wave dial which took away the fancy look from the old one, I don't know if it will goes as smooth as the old one with a business suite ?
> This is eating me alive for the past week I have been doing nothing except comparing both watches, and the lack of actual one on one reviews online doesn't make it any easier
> I'm in love with the current SMPc black on steel, and I'm this close to pull the trigger but I dont want to hate my self later this year when the new one is out in the market and with such a small increase in the price turns out to be a better bang for the buck ! this is really frustrating
> View attachment 13021919
> 
> View attachment 13021917


The last ceramic version in Black is a beauty.

I like the new version but what kills it for me is the white lines and lettering on the bezel. Way too stark. I prefer the metal color of the old.


----------



## 92gli

The markers on the new one are too big and the helium valve crown looks clownish. The only change for the better on the new one is the date being moved to 6. Waves? Eh, Don't really care. I'd rather have that mile deep black of the older one. If I was offered my choice of either one for free I'd take the old one and then buy an adjustable clasp for it.


----------



## JayPaper

92gli said:


> The markers on the new one are too big and the helium valve crown looks clownish. The only change for the better on the new one is the date being moved to 6. Waves? Eh, Don't really care. I'd rather have that mile deep black of the older one. If I was offered my choice of either one for free I'd take the old one and then buy an adjustable clasp for it.


Agreed 100%. I am quite happy with my 1993 blue wave, sans-toothpaste cap.


----------



## Betterthere

^
You would be lucky for the new ones to arrive in 6 more months. If you really like the current one, might be best to get the best deal you can. Add that adjustable clasp and you would have a great watch. Worst case : you love the new one? Get that post count up and flip next year or trade it.


----------



## boatswain

I think the current version black is more classy and versatile. It’s the one I would go for. Though like several here I would like to see an updated 2254 with the sword hands, applied indices, ceramic bezel and maybe a gloss or wave dial. As is don’t think I will be leaping to buy either yet. At this price point I would want something as close to aesthetically perfect to MY eyes. Neither are quite there. If they popped sword hands on the 2017 version it would darn close for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San Ramon

I am not a laser expert but lasers are round, and the end of each wave shown is angled with sharp points ( in red circle) , and I think all the SMP we see are proto builds will see what production units with produce. :think: ......and I might be wrong.


----------



## jets

posiedon said:


> I was saving for my SMPc the black one, with a target date in mind to pull the trigger on 11th of April 2018, now with the new one being released I'm totally confused, should I wait to see it in person first ? I have been waiting for almost 6 months to save for the current SMPc and had my heart and mined locked on it. it'll torture me to wait another 6 month till it arrives to my local AD, in the ME.
> However, my first impression that the new release looks more sporty than the current, hence less versatile ? also the printed logo IMHO is considered a downgrade from the applied logo, why did they decided to remove the applied logo! then comes the wave dial which took away the fancy look from the old one, I don't know if it will goes as smooth as the old one with a business suite ?
> This is eating me alive for the past week I have been doing nothing except comparing both watches, and the lack of actual one on one reviews online doesn't make it any easier
> I'm in love with the current SMPc black on steel, and I'm this close to pull the trigger but I dont want to hate my self later this year when the new one is out in the market and with such a small increase in the price turns out to be a better bang for the buck ! this is really frustrating


I don't know what your financial situation is but here in Canada a great almost new can be had for around 3000 USD. Plus I think this current black is a real winner because it can be dressy and sporty while I think the new one is more sporty. If I were you I'd just get the one you've been saving for. The newer one will be around for years and years new.


----------



## jets

posiedon said:


> I was saving for my SMPc the black one, with a target date in mind to pull the trigger on 11th of April 2018, now with the new one being released I'm totally confused, should I wait to see it in person first ? I have been waiting for almost 6 months to save for the current SMPc and had my heart and mined locked on it. it'll torture me to wait another 6 month till it arrives to my local AD, in the ME.
> However, my first impression that the new release looks more sporty than the current, hence less versatile ? also the printed logo IMHO is considered a downgrade from the applied logo, why did they decided to remove the applied logo! then comes the wave dial which took away the fancy look from the old one, I don't know if it will goes as smooth as the old one with a business suite ?
> This is eating me alive for the past week I have been doing nothing except comparing both watches, and the lack of actual one on one reviews online doesn't make it any easier
> I'm in love with the current SMPc black on steel, and I'm this close to pull the trigger but I dont want to hate my self later this year when the new one is out in the market and with such a small increase in the price turns out to be a better bang for the buck ! this is really frustrating


I don't know what your financial situation is but here in Canada a great almost new can be had for around 3000 USD. Plus I think this current black is a real winner because it can be dressy and sporty while I think the new one is more sporty. If I were you I'd just get the one you've been saving for. The newer one will be around for years and years new.


----------



## posiedon

This is a valid point you got here


----------



## posiedon

Here new directly from Omega boutique around 3200 USD but in local currency thats really more than it sounds 🙂


----------



## Mycool307

I would wait until the new model arrives in July, otherwise you’ll regret it.


----------



## posiedon

Mycool307 said:


> I would wait until the new model arrives in July, otherwise you'll regret it.


This is the safest option to go with, the wait will be painful tho.. given that I was already waiting for a while to save up for the SMPc.. anyhow do you know how long it will take to start appear on grey market ?


----------



## Illustrator76

I actually like the return of the wave dial, as I am finding more and more that I like to have some visual interest on my dial backgrounds instead of them just being blank. I however do NOT like the Omega logo being printed now (that was a horrible move), and I am still just not a fan of the chamfered dial, but I know that is a SMPc "signature aesthetic" that will probably never change.


----------



## hugof3C

JayPaper said:


> toothpaste cap.


I was just starting to warm up to it, now I'll never unsee that, thanks, another one 'out'


----------



## Cmaster03

Not a fan of the new wave. I still have a Bond SMP 2531.80 and I'm a long-time fan of Omega...but not really digging these new models.


----------



## JayPaper

hugof3C said:


> I was just starting to warm up to it, now I'll never unsee that, thanks, another one 'out'


Sorry man! I am so unhappy with the new waves that I hunted down a good deal on a 3 month old blue 8900 AT, and pulled the trigger. Should have it Tuesday.


----------



## Rayoui

I see a few things that I like but more that I don't.

Likes:
-New bracelet design
-Master coaxial movement
-Larger applied indices

On the fence:
-Wave dial. I think I prefer the older wave dial, and the current lacquered glossy dials look so elegant. Not sure about these new waves. I'll have to see it in person.

Dislikes:
-Date window at 6 o'clock. I've always had watches with 3 o'clock windows and I'm just used to it.
-Date window missing silver border. I feel like unbordered date windows have an unfinished look about them.
-End links. They just don't seem to flow into the bracelet like the male end links do.
-No more hippocampus caseback
-Minuterie with weird lines connecting some of the ticks in groups of four. Not sure what they were thinking here.
-Fatter hands and the flared hour hand shape
-Reese's cup HEV
-Omega logo painted on rather than applied. Come on, Omega.
-White painted markings on dial and date wheel. I really like the raised reflective silver paint on the SMPc. Surprised I haven't seen anyone else mention this yet.
-42mm case. Seems like the trend of making watches bigger and bigger is continuing. 
-New bezel markings. I prefer the solid triangle and the hashes from 0-15. I may be in the minority on this but I also preferred the light-gray color of the markings on the SMPc bezel. I feel like it blended well with the color of the steel and its reduced contrast helped draw more attention to the dial (though still legible enough for actual diving use).

I feel like the current SMPc is a classier, more elegant looking watch. I don't hate the new one, but I definitely prefer the current SMPc and I'm glad I picked mine up when I did. In a hypothetical vacuum where the SMPc did not exist, I'd be perfectly happy with this new SMPw.


----------



## Andos

Rayoui said:


> I see a few things that I like but more that I don't.
> 
> Likes:
> -New bracelet design
> -Master coaxial movement
> -Larger applied indices
> 
> On the fence:
> -Wave dial. I think I prefer the older wave dial, and the current lacquered glossy dials look so elegant. Not sure about these new waves. I'll have to see it in person.
> 
> Dislikes:
> -Date window at 6 o'clock. I've always had watches with 3 o'clock windows and I'm just used to it.
> -Date window missing silver border. I feel like unbordered date windows have an unfinished look about them.
> -End links. They just don't seem to flow into the bracelet like the male end links do.
> -No more hippocampus caseback
> -Minuterie with weird lines connecting some of the ticks in groups of four. Not sure what they were thinking here.
> -Fatter hands and the flared hour hand shape
> -Reese's cup HEV
> -Omega logo painted on rather than applied. Come on, Omega.
> -White painted markings on dial and date wheel. I really like the raised reflective silver paint on the SMPc. Surprised I haven't seen anyone else mention this yet.
> -42mm case. Seems like the trend of making watches bigger and bigger is continuing.
> -New bezel markings. I prefer the solid triangle and the hashes from 0-15. I may be in the minority on this but I also preferred the light-gray color of the markings on the SMPc bezel. I feel like it blended well with the color of the steel and its reduced contrast helped draw more attention to the dial (though still legible enough for actual diving use).
> 
> I feel like the current SMPc is a classier, more elegant looking watch. I don't hate the new one, but I definitely prefer the current SMPc and I'm glad I picked mine up when I did. In a hypothetical vacuum where the SMPc did not exist, I'd be perfectly happy with this new SMPw.


I agree with you on most counts. One clarification the new movement is metas certified (master chronometer rather than master Co-Axial). I especially concur with you with regard to: fatter hands (as if they hit a home run with the previous slightly less pronounced ones and they thought hey let's make them even fatter this time!) and with the painted logo, which I found very much in poor taste and a backward step. As far as the new style waves are concerned...welll let's see them in the flesh, but currently not impressed.


----------



## hugof3C

JayPaper said:


> Sorry man! I am so unhappy with the new waves that I hunted down a good deal on a 3 month old blue 8900 AT, and pulled the trigger. Should have it Tuesday.


oh no, I meant it in a good way ;-)


----------



## JayPaper

hugof3C said:


> oh no, I meant it in a good way ;-)


So....what are you going to get? AT 8900? 300MC?


----------



## hugof3C

JayPaper said:


> So....what are you going to get? AT 8900? 300MC?


I'm going to get happier each day that passes that I kept my 45.5 PO TI ;-)


----------



## JayPaper

hugof3C said:


> I'm going to get happier each day that passes that I kept my 45.5 PO TI ;-)


Touche!


----------



## JayPaper

JayPaper said:


> Sorry man! I am so unhappy with the new waves that I hunted down a good deal on a 3 month old blue 8900 AT, and pulled the trigger. Should have it Tuesday.


Just got home with that big white box we all know so well. Time to grab the screwdrivers and size it up!


----------



## hugof3C

JayPaper said:


> Just got home with that big white box we all know so well. Time to grab the screwdrivers and size it up!


.. although I have to say, that ETNZ's got 'only watch' written all over it


----------



## JayPaper

Thanks, its a killer piece. However, what's an Omega collection with just one watch? New AT is sized up and on the wrist. Dial is mesmerizing, I don't understand all the hate its getting.


----------



## Escargot

Right now I think I like the original wave dial better. The waves on this new dial look inanimate, for lack of a better word. But let's see what the dial looks likes on a production example.


----------



## Dark Overlord

both are great, old and new. It really is a decision between two great things... like cake or pie? I slightly prefer the last model for a couple reasons (caseback being a big one) but I'd be happy to own either.


----------



## Blackdog

hugof3C said:


> I was just starting to warm up to it, now I'll never unsee that, thanks, another one 'out'


The new crown design doesn't really tie-in with anything else on the watch. Looks a bit out of place.

But most of all, I'm really baffled that Omega put in black-on-white that the new He release valve design can now be operated underwater !!! That makes me question if they actually know what the He release valve is for...

Frankly, the only time this new functionality would come useful is if you're already in the water, diving, and you realize that you forgot to screw the valve in. The valve that you should have NOT opened in the first place, and that shouldn't even be there anyway...

If you're really doing saturation diving, you're certainly not doing it for fun. And when you're decompressing in the bell the last thing you want to worry about is opening a valve on your watch. For sat-diving the only realistic solutions are an over-pressure automatic venting valve (the Rolex/Doxa way) or a watch design that's more resilient to He penetration (the Seiko Marinemaster way). Omega's manually operated valve is the worst possible solution to a problem no-one really has. For the kind of diving most mortals actually do, it is more a potential liability than it is an asset.


----------



## hugof3C

Blackdog said:


> The new crown design doesn't really tie-in with anything else on the watch.
> 
> Frankly, the only time this new functionality would come useful is if you're already in the water, diving, and you realize that you forgot to screw the valve in. The valve that you should have NOT opened in the first place, and that shouldn't even be there anyway...


not only it has no relation whatsoever with other design queues on the watch, it's also a complete rip off,
these are too recent and the crows where too discussed for omega to simply call 'coincidence'









and yes, I assume safety in case of forgetting it open is the point here, and perhaps not entirely mute, 
for years I've owned a PO I tried operating the crown once just for fun, but like I imagine it's everyone's case, I completely forget it's there but visually,
honestly, when I take it into water, and I do, it never even crossed my mind to check if it didn't somehow become less tightly closed through the years. 
I agree it's completely redundant as a feature, but as it's there, being watertight if open is how it's done right, I think


----------



## jason10mm

Blackdog said:


> But most of all, I'm really baffled that Omega put in black-on-white that the new He release valve design can now be operated underwater !!! That makes me question if they actually know what the He release valve is for...
> 
> Frankly, the only time this new functionality would come useful is if you're already in the water, diving, and you realize that you forgot to screw the valve in. The valve that you should have NOT opened in the first place, and that shouldn't even be there anyway...


I forget where I saw it (one of the Basel videos, probably) but the whole "can open it underwater" thing wasn't an operating feature so much as total assurance that that part of the watch is not a point of failure with respect to water resistance. I'm sure he is regretting his phrasing (assuming there is any controversy anywhere but on some watch forums). I would like to have been a fly on the wall of their design team when they made the call to keep it (and double down on it). It is obviously an aesthetical hallmark of the SMP line (much like the Rolex Cyclops, I suppose) but I'm in the camp of wishing it were just a little nubbin or something, instead of rivaling the crown in prominence.


----------



## Illustrator76

jason10mm said:


> I forget where I saw it (one of the Basel videos, probably) but the whole "can open it underwater" thing wasn't an operating feature so much as total assurance that that part of the watch is not a point of failure with respect to water resistance. I'm sure he is regretting his phrasing (assuming there is any controversy anywhere but on some watch forums). I would like to have been a fly on the wall of their design team when they made the call to keep it (and double down on it). It is obviously an aesthetical hallmark of the SMP line (much like the Rolex Cyclops, I suppose) but I'm in the camp of wishing it were just a little nubbin or something, instead of rivaling the crown in prominence.


I agree with this. I'd really prefer to see the Seamaster without the HE valve. As you said, it is a hallmark feature of the Seamaster, but I would be more interested in a SMP if Omega made models that did not have the HE halve at all. I am glad that they brought back the wave dial though. I prefer a little more visual interest in my dials personally.


----------



## Dime Piece Timepiece

I love the new handset. It looks very 3dimensional.


----------



## emale

Wish a few of these came with the quartz movements from the Longines VHP series. Maybe in the next few years.


----------



## Blackdog

jason10mm said:


> I forget where I saw it (one of the Basel videos, probably) but the whole "can open it underwater" thing wasn't an operating feature so much as total assurance that that part of the watch is not a point of failure with respect to water resistance. I'm sure he is regretting his phrasing (assuming there is any controversy anywhere but on some watch forums). I would like to have been a fly on the wall of their design team when they made the call to keep it (and double down on it). It is obviously an aesthetical hallmark of the SMP line (much like the Rolex Cyclops, I suppose) but I'm in the camp of wishing it were just a little nubbin or something, instead of rivaling the crown in prominence.


Clipped from the Omega website:








I appreciate that it improves matters in terms of being a potential point of failure, but frankly, the best assurance in that respect would be to remove it completely.

I have one of the original Chrono-Diver 300m, fantastic watch. These were among the first (and still few today) chronos on which you could operate the pushers at depth. Omega used to advertise this clearly, and it is actually a useful feature on a diver watch. But the manual He valve is basically useless in real life, and one more thing to check (that it's properly screwed down) before a dive.


----------



## Illustrator76

Does anyone know if the bezel on the black version is actually going to be *BLACK*? That was another thing that irritated me about the current Seamaster, the "black" bezel was actually a dark grey and it made the watch look "two-toned" and awkward to me. I did not like this look at all, and it is one of the reasons why I sold mine.


----------



## Toothbras

emale said:


> Wish a few of these came with the quartz movements from the Longines VHP series. Maybe in the next few years.


I also think it's a bad idea they are shying away from quartz on their most popular model. Why? To be seen as a fancier brand? AFAIK they still offer the AT in a quartz, along with the x33, z33, and maybe a few others. I used to have the 2221.80 quartz SMP and it was a great watch, and one of the main reasons I purchased it was because the auto was about $1500 used and I could find the quartz for $900. However, it turned me on to the brand and I've since owned quite a few more Omegas. It's too bad they changed, because many people prefer the ease of owning a quartz vs. the headaches and fussiness of a mechanical

Also, your comment about the VHP quartz would be the perfect way to differentiate these. Instead of just being a lower priced option, it could be the most accurate SMP ever, and give buyers another reason to consider one of these models, since (to me) the VHP isn't exactly a handsome watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Illustrator76

Toothbras said:


> I also think it's a bad idea they are shying away from quartz on their most popular model. Why? To be seen as a fancier brand? AFAIK they still offer the AT in a quartz, along with the x33, z33, and maybe a few others. I used to have the 2221.80 quartz SMP and it was a great watch, and one of the main reasons I purchased it was because the auto was about $1500 used and I could find the quartz for $900. However, it turned me on to the brand and I've since owned quite a few more Omegas. It's too bad they changed, because many people prefer the ease of owning a quartz vs. the headaches and fussiness of a mechanical
> 
> Also, your comment about the VHP quartz would be the perfect way to differentiate these. Instead of just being a lower priced option, it could be the most accurate SMP ever, and give buyers another reason to consider one of these models, since (to me) the VHP isn't exactly a handsome watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I agree here. I would personally prefer a quartz watch, and I wonder why there is so much hate from them. A simple battery change is a heck of a lot cheaper then $500 worth of maintenance and having to send your beloved watch off for a few weeks. I totally get the beauty and craftsmanship of an automatic movement, but for ease of use quartz is the way to go.


----------



## San Ramon

Illustrator76 said:


> I agree here. I would personally prefer a quartz watch, and I wonder why there is so much hate from them. A simple battery change is a heck of a lot cheaper then $500 worth of maintenance and having to send your beloved watch off for a few weeks. I totally get the beauty and craftsmanship of an automatic movement, but for ease of use quartz is the way to go.


That's why we have battery cars and piston ones, my preference is a sun dial less maintenance and no need for helium valves.....to each his own, sorry for throwing in some cheap humor.


----------



## Illustrator76

San Ramon said:


> That's why we have battery cars and piston ones, my preference is a sun dial less maintenance and no need for helium valves.....to each his own, sorry for throwing in some cheap humor.


I like variety, nothing wrong with that. I just don't understand all the quartz hate both from the community as well as "high-end" watchmakers. It is what it is I guess. Either way, I would like to see the new SMPc in person before passing judgement on it.


----------



## San Ramon

Illustrator76 said:


> I like variety, nothing wrong with that. I just don't understand all the quartz hate both from the community as well as "high-end" watchmakers. It is what it is I guess. Either way, I would like to see the new SMPc in person before passing judgement on it.


The hate comes from profession. Quartz is simple no years of skill needed just a hardware guy, while mechanical is years of experience to make them within seconds of a quartz. And yes when I don't want to bother with winding a watch, out comes the quartz.


----------



## Illustrator76

San Ramon said:


> The hate comes from profession. Quartz is simple no years of skill needed just a hardware guy, while mechanical is years of experience to make them within seconds of a quartz. And yes when I don't want to bother with winding a watch, out comes the quartz.


I get it, I guess, lol. I'm just going to buy what I like. I prefer quartz because of the "ease of use", lol, but all of the watches that I find that I like end up being automatics, so I guess I just have to roll with it!


----------



## gtuck

I'll keep my 4 year old black SMPc. Love the balance between sporty and elegant. The two things I'd change are the bracelet clasp--a real scratch magnet--and the finger grips on the bezel. Not fond of the wave dial at all on the new SMP. Almost "cartoonish" to me. And although the movement in my old SMPc keeps excellent time, the new master chronometer would be nice.


----------



## Illustrator76

gtuck said:


> I'll keep my 4 year old black SMPc. Love the balance between sporty and elegant. The two things I'd change are the bracelet clasp--a real scratch magnet--and the finger grips on the bezel. Not fond of the wave dial at all on the new SMP. Almost "cartoonish" to me. And although the movement in my old SMPc keeps excellent time, the new master chronometer would be nice.


I want to check one out in person to see how exactly the waves look before I pass judgement. So far I actually like them, as I like some visual interest on my dials. I believe the person at my local Omega boutique said they would be in store sometime in July.


----------



## jonbe67

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpel

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



SaoDavi said:


> ...They still aren't fixing the things that make this design look so dated. I hope they at least managed to keep the slimness of the case, or get back to the 11.5mm of the 2254.50.


What is appears dated about the SMP design? And what needs fixing?


----------



## Scalpel

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Aliosa_007 said:


> I think they did a fine job, but I really don't like it.
> 
> I didn't like the change they made with the AT by making the teak thicker and less dense. They did the same with the wave pattern here. I would've liked them to keep the original geometry.
> Don't like the "maxi dial". For me the SMP was distinctly different from the PO in that it was more supple and the dial had finer features. Now it's as brutish as the PO.
> Don't like how the hour hand now looks like the minute hand.
> Don't like the taller HEV crown.
> Don't like that they moved the date.
> Don't like that the movement looks a bit too small for the case size.
> 
> Apart from all these aesthetic dislikes, I appreciate the technical improvements.
> 
> Final verdict: good, but not for me.


All good points. Definitely agree with you about the loss of fine dial appointments. It's coarseness is more "brutish," but I love the new symmetry. The side-by-side with the 2220.70 really shows how striking the differences are.

I feel that I like them both for their separate ways.


----------



## Scalpel

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The 2220.80 has a distinctly different blue--more muted with a touch of grey to it. I've always felt that the _Bond-blue_ presents poorly in incandescent yellow light. It appears almost muddy.


----------



## Scalpel

This is the publicity photo from 2007 that started the obsession...


----------



## boatswain

^^^
Thats the best photo i have ever seen of that watch. Nice.


----------



## Scalpel

Here's another.


----------



## SaoDavi

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Synchronicity3 said:


> What is appears dated about the SMP design? And what needs fixing?


The skeleton hands, bezel font work and that bracelet for starters.

I didn't care for the scalloped bezel either. It was hard to get a good grip on, especially if your hands were wet or greasy. This doesn't look dated, it's just a design choice that impairs use, which is odd for a "professional" diver. Tudor, Planet Ocean, and Rolex bezels give a much better grip.

Not a fan of that large helium escape valve. Hardly necessary on a 300m desk diver. The Tudor HEV is better executed. I think Omega keeps this as part of the design. It's not "dated" but certainly unnecessary and detracts from the watch.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpel

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



SaoDavi said:


> The skeleton hands, bezel font work and that bracelet for starters.
> 
> I didn't care for the scalloped bezel either. It was hard to get a good grip on, especially if your hands were wet or greasy. This doesn't look dated, it's just a design choice that impairs use, which is odd for a "professional" diver. Tudor, Planet Ocean, and Rolex bezels give a much better grip.
> 
> Not a fan of that large helium escape valve. Hardly necessary on a 300m desk diver. The Tudor HEV is better executed. I think Omega keeps this as part of the design. It's not "dated" but certainly unnecessary and detracts from the watch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Got it.

Definitely agree about the scalloped edges of the bezel. This has been a very longstanding complaint, although the scalloped edges appear to flow better with the case's lines than, say, a coin-edged one might. The skeleton hands are polarizing, for sure. All of the aforementioned things don't necessarily mean that the look is dated, _per se_.

Ironically, I feel as though the numerals on the new bezel are _too _modern, along with the revised wave design, as well as the trend to "maxi" -sized markers and case (and helium release valve's enormous prominence). I don't think these need to be seen in the metal to arrive at these thoughts, and I think such changes may not age well in comparison. The waves, for example, on Gen 1 & 2--even pre-Gen 1, to some extent--are fine enough to just provide a subtle dial texture under changing lighting angles. The gloss dial of Gen 3 is also really nice and resistant to becoming a style anachronism later.

That said, the new look makes for a sharp watch, for sure.

I estimate that the 'classic' Bond styling will appreciate, though, as a result of the SMP refresh. Just my $0.02.

Now, for a wrist shot:


----------



## gatormac

Nice photos. While I love the non-wave dial that I own and prefer, I can see the appeal of the old wave dial and wouldn't mind having both. However, I see no appeal in the new wave dial. To me it looks like they wanted to keep the current dial while adding back the wave dial, but just kind of did a half ass job. Like they just took the current dial and laser cut a few waves.


----------



## Illustrator76

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



SaoDavi said:


> The skeleton hands, bezel font work and that bracelet for starters.
> 
> I didn't care for the scalloped bezel either. It was hard to get a good grip on, especially if your hands were wet or greasy. This doesn't look dated, it's just a design choice that impairs use, which is odd for a "professional" diver. Tudor, Planet Ocean, and Rolex bezels give a much better grip.
> 
> Not a fan of that large helium escape valve. Hardly necessary on a 300m desk diver. The Tudor HEV is better executed. I think Omega keeps this as part of the design. It's not "dated" but certainly unnecessary and detracts from the watch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I have to agree with everything you said here. I personally hate that "Bond" bracelet and wish they would either kill it or give you the option to choose a different style bracelet. I'm not a fan of the scalloped edges either, as to me it actually does look dated, but I understand it is a Seamaster Pro staple at this point.

I do like the changes they made to these new models, I just wish they made the changes you listed as well.


----------



## SaoDavi

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Illustrator76 said:


> I have to agree with everything you said here. I personally hate that "Bond" bracelet and wish they would either kill it or give you the option to choose a different style bracelet. I'm not a fan of the scalloped edges either, as to me it actually does look dated, but I understand it is a Seamaster Pro staple at this point.
> 
> I do like the changes they made to these new models, I just wish they made the changes you listed as well.


My theory is that Omega is afraid to make a perfect watch.

Rolex makes a perfect watch and keeps the designs for decades with little change (eg: datejust, explorer, sub, etc.). Omega changes their designs every 5-10 years. If they made a perfect watch, they'd have to move on and future watches would be less well designed.

So, my theory is that they leave flaws in there on purpose so they'll always have things to fix in future releases.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

I love the new caliber. 
On the other hand, i don't like the new He Valve, the bezel with the White Bold Numbers and the missing Sculpture Logo Ω - Omega in the dial...

Let's wait to try it...


----------



## om3ga_fan

My guess is the reason the new standard SMPc with waves doesn’t have the applied logo is there’s another version yet to be released later that will have it. Perhaps it’ll be a version that shows up in the next 007 movie. Would imagine that will also have liquid metal instead of white enamel. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE

The metallic logo makes the SMPC looking more luxury. Being used with the current version that i own, the new model looks strange with the "painted" logo in my eyes..
Let's see...


----------



## Scalpel

I like the refresh for the most part. My reservation is that, to my eye, it is very modern-looking and thus more prone to strong depreciation over time. If any iteration (pre-Bonds notwithstanding) appears dated, it may be this one. Time will tell, of course, on what appreciates and what doesn't. At any rate, I'm pleased with my (iconic?) version. 

As a counterpoint, I can see how this "entry-level" Omega--and wouldn't the more conservative non-LE Railmaster also qualify for this status, too?--acts as a gateway drug for neophytes with its sharp, modern sporty looks to the more classically-styled pieces and tribute iterations. The SMP series and its direct antecedents have always taken a very different approach in terms of design for case, dial, hands, and bracelet from any other in the Omega fleet; it has been enormously popular worldwide for more than 25 years now.

It must be quite a challenge for Omega to prodnosticate and suss out what will be immediately successful (modern) vs long-term (classical) ...they certainly appear to adjust for these year in and year out.


----------



## mrozowjj

*Re: New SMPc released*



tbensous said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the first post with the grey face and I was like "Meh who cares"

This one makes me a little moist thoguh.


----------



## mrozowjj

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



Ken G said:


> Just watched that - and no lume on the bezel But in the Watch Advisor video, I'm sure they they said the bezel was lumed...
> 
> Will need to watch again!


The watch advisor definitely said lume on the bezel.


----------



## Illustrator76

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*



SaoDavi said:


> My theory is that Omega is afraid to make a perfect watch.
> 
> Rolex makes a perfect watch and keeps the designs for decades with little change (eg: datejust, explorer, sub, etc.). Omega changes their designs every 5-10 years. If they made a perfect watch, they'd have to move on and future watches would be less well designed.
> 
> So, my theory is that they leave flaws in there on purpose so they'll always have things to fix in future releases.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That could make sense. Afraid their revenue stream will decrease if they don't release a watch with some new "sizzle" to it every 5 years.


----------



## mrozowjj

*Re: New SMPc Released: The Return of the Wave Dial*

The more I look at it the less I like it.


----------



## Leonine

Yes, I think this model may have convinced me to get an old one.


----------



## Ayreonaut

They've ruined the end-links! One of the best details on the current SMPc. 

Also, I think the new hand and marker sizes are cartoonish.


----------



## mrozowjj

Leonine said:


> Yes, I think this model may have convinced me to get an old one.


Especially because they will likely get a bit cheaper when this new one comes out.


----------



## Scalpel

mrozowjj said:


> Especially because they will likely get a bit cheaper when this new one comes out.


Depends on which old one you're referring to. Gen 3, I presume?


----------



## AOYE

I own the SMP with the ceramic bezel in black.
If the current model will be cheaper when the new SMP comes, i suppose it's a good chance to get also the same model in blue...
Lol...


----------



## k1985

I prefer the non-wave dials... I don't know, I like my dials cleaner.


----------



## stezan

Given how popular the current SMPc is across all vendors (and especially such a hit at places like Jomashop), does anyone have a guesstimate of when we should see the new one hitting the Grey Mkt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

stezan said:


> Given how popular the current SMPc is across all vendors (and especially such a hit at places like Jomashop), does anyone have a guesstimate of when we should see the new one hitting the Grey Mkt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing not long after they arrive at ADs, and I believe they hit ADs in July.


----------



## stezan

GregoryD said:


> I'm guessing not long after they arrive at ADs, and I believe they hit ADs in July.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

One thing I just noticed is that Omega changed the position of the He valve. On previous versions the He valve wasn't quite on the same axis as the hands; I think the new position looks better.


----------



## JayPaper

Previous versions also did not look like a toothpaste cap.


----------



## BobTheBuilder

That interrupted minute track... Killing me.

Bob


----------



## WnS

I talked to someone at the Sydney Omega Boutique a few days ago. This will be in Australian stores near the end of the year. She also emphasised the open caseback and ceramic dial, where as the old dial was just a gloss finish. 

Still on the fence, but I think the 2018 version is the one to get. Just have to tolerate the broken minute track.


----------



## savio.79

I like this chrome dial version:


----------



## verymickey

savio.79 said:


> I like this chrome dial version:
> View attachment 13069885


first time seeing a dusk lume shot... ill never love the skeletonized hands but everything else about that watch just makes me say wow.


----------



## GregoryD

JayPaper said:


> Previous versions also did not look like a toothpaste cap.


Omega told the designers they wanted something fresh, so...


----------



## Ratven

The light dial version looks pretty good, I dig it!

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jets

BobTheBuilder said:


> That interrupted minute track... Killing me.
> 
> Bob


I can't unsee this now.


----------



## jason10mm

I like this watch on paper, but it'll really be down to in person appearance. Is it too big or clunky, are the waves distracting? Each color combo looks awesome in some pics, but not others. But I love the date window placement. I wonder if anyone will remove the helium valve and just fill the hole, or replace it with a less prominent valve. Might be an interesting custom job


----------



## WnS

savio.79 said:


> I like this chrome dial version:
> View attachment 13069885


It's not chrome, it's actually a radially brushed gun metal grey. The hands are blued too. I saw a similar looking Aqua Terra in store, the grey is much darker than it appears in photos.


----------



## WnS

Really digging the Sedna Rose Gold on Blue. On the bracelet, it's double the price of the non-two-tone version. So I might just the strap version and SS bracelet separately.

Steel and strap: $US4750
Steel and bracelet: $US4850
Two tone and strap: $US6500
Two tone with matching bracelet: $US9700

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-seamaster-diver-300m-steel-watches-2018/2/


----------



## ernman3

I think the wave sets apart the Seamaster but just can't decide if I like it better than the previous SMPc


----------



## BobTheBuilder

WnS said:


> Really digging the Sedna Rose Gold on Blue. On the bracelet, it's double the price of the non-two-tone version. So I might just the strap version and SS bracelet separately.
> 
> Steel and strap: $US4750
> Steel and bracelet: $US4850
> Two tone and strap: $US6500
> Two tone with matching bracelet: $US9700
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-seamaster-diver-300m-steel-watches-2018/2/


Hmm, is the crown gold and the He release valve steel?

Bob


----------



## savio.79

BobTheBuilder said:


> Hmm, is the crown gold and the He release valve steel?
> 
> Bob


No, they both match the bezel.


----------



## savio.79

The more I look at this watch, the more I get confused...

I started with preferring the grey-dial one, but now I'm changing my mind...

I found the grey dial _visually_ too big and the blue bezel too small/thin, and I think the grey dial is going to seem larger than it really is, once worn, and with smaller hour markers.

The blue dial seems more balanced, and the white round markers with light surrounding seem a little bigger, so the dial seems smaller.

I don't know if I'm getting through, maybe a picture can explain better than me:


----------



## jason10mm

These are definitely going to be "eye of the beholder" choices. All three (blue, grey, and black) are all over the place in photos. Can't wait till they show up in stores. Probably right before whatever Bond version they come up with (please don't say "007" all over it!).


----------



## 10mmauto

savio.79 said:


> The more I look at this watch, the more I get confused...
> 
> I started with preferring the grey-dial one, but now I'm changing my mind...
> 
> I found the grey dial _visually_ too big and the blue bezel too small/thin, and I think the grey dial is going to seem larger than it really is, once worn, and with smaller hour markers.
> 
> The blue dial seems more balanced, and the white round markers with light surrounding seem a little bigger, so the dial seems smaller.
> 
> I don't know if I'm getting through, maybe a picture can explain better than me:
> View attachment 13090431


I'll take it!


----------



## 10mmauto

Can you photoshop the grey dial so it has the metal bracelet? I'm leaning towards that combination, but I haven't actually seen it anywhere yet.


----------



## Leonine

We need some good WIS wrist shots of these.


----------



## savio.79

10mmauto said:


> Can you photoshop the grey dial so it has the metal bracelet? I'm leaning towards that combination, but I haven't actually seen it anywhere yet.


Yes sir:







But I think I can make it better, showing the real thing:


----------



## GregoryD

They grey sunburst dial is interesting, changing from grey to champagne to blue-grey, depending on the light. I like it more than I initially thought.


----------



## ernman3

Just can't bring myself to like this iteration. I appreciate the wave dial but for some reason still like the current version.


----------



## 10mmauto

Nice, thanks.

I didn't know there were pics in the wild of the actual watch.

I was leaning blue or black, but now, I'm not so sure....



savio.79 said:


> Yes sir:
> View attachment 13092883
> 
> But I think I can make it better, showing the real thing:
> View attachment 13092887
> View attachment 13092891
> View attachment 13092893


----------



## San Ramon

I do not want to piss on the excitement but several years ago when IWC was releasing a new design with several flavors, I initially decided on the one version, when they actually had them in the store I was blown away by the one I picked, I ended buying a different flavor!! How misleading the graphics look vs in person, me still on the fence between gray and blue for the collection, time will tell and patiently waiting....I wish the gray came with chrome hands vs blue....I do love the two tone gold....tick-tock tick-tock..


----------



## tctan

I can't decide whether I like the blue or gray dial better. It has to be one of those things where I need to see it in person. it's tricky looking at them under jeweler lighting conditions at the AD though.


----------



## dub82

I love the new ceramic bezel. The price point is very attractive. Thanks for the photos, savio.79


----------



## arnearne

While I do like this new SMPc, I like the old SMP and SMPc better.

..which is why I bought the old SMPc days after this new iteration was revealed - with a healthy discount due to it now being the older model, mind you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

arnearne said:


> While I do like this new SMPc, I like the old SMP and SMPc better.
> 
> ..which is why I bought the old SMPc days after this new iteration was revealed - with a healthy discount due to it now being the older model, mind you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been thinking of doing the same but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## SamQue

arnearne said:


> While I do like this new SMPc, I like the old SMP and SMPc better.
> 
> ..which is why I bought the old SMPc days after this new iteration was revealed - with a healthy discount due to it now being the older model, mind you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been thinking of doing the same but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Jmouse007

Stick with the current SMPc in black. Much nicer "dress up, dress down" classic look that works as a casual divers/sports watch AND serves equally well as a dress watch. You will have absolutely no problem wearing that watch with a tux or elegant suit. In all honesty, I don't believe the same holds true with the new design. If you go with the new design, you would need a separate dress watch for dress up occasions. 

I own this watch in Bond blue and love the uniform, ceramic non wave dial. Classic, elegant design that just works and looks right in all circumstances, whether dress up, or dress down casual. 

Frankly, although the 8800 movement is appealing, the new design is not. It looks ugly to me and the new "wave dial" design limits its ability. Yes it can work as a sports/divers watch, but It doesn't work as a dress watch. 

As someone posted earlier, if OMEGA had updated the existing Seamaster model with the 8800 movement, with the classic, uniform, no wave ceramic dial, raised, non painted Seamaster indices logo and existing non butter cup HE valve, they would have hit a home run. I actually would have upgraded to the new model, but not now. I'll keep my classic, Bond blue ceramic SMPc instead because in my estimation it looks better and is much more versatile.


----------



## WnS

Jmouse007 said:


> Stick with the current SMPc in black. Much nicer "dress up, dress down" classic look that works as a casual divers/sports watch AND serves equally well as a dress watch. You will have absolutely no problem wearing that watch with a tux or elegant suit. In all honesty, I don't believe the same holds true with the new design. If you go with the new design, you would need a separate dress watch for dress up occasions.


I think the person who most notices your watch is yourself. At the last business seminar I went to, most people had smart watches.

For me, I'll wear dive/"sports"/dress watches to almost any occasion or meeting; although clothing matters. Any serious luxury watch bests a smart watch.

For the record I don't dive, I wear a $2000 dive watch as a parking timer. I hope to upgrade to this $US4800 ~ $US6500 parking timer in the next year.


----------



## dosei

Got to check this out in person at forum sponsor Topper Jeweler. Feels nice, and IMHO looks better in person.


----------



## watchninja123

Is there good deals to be had for the current 2500 SMPc models since the new ones are rolling out?


----------



## Toothbras

watchninja123 said:


> Is there good deals to be had for the current 2500 SMPc models since the new ones are rolling out?


I've seen these new on joma periodically for high 2's brand new


----------



## watchninja123

Toothbras said:


> I've seen these new on joma periodically for high 2's brand new


Looks like prices been hiking since the new model announcement. Used to be like 2700 now it's 3100.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

watchninja123 said:


> Looks like prices been hiking since the new model announcement. Used to be like 2700 now it's 3100.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Ugh. Sorry, I've never directly hunted for a smpc, just remember seeing some joma sales over the past few years and thinking it was a good price but haven't checked lately


----------



## 8100 RPM

watchninja123 said:


> Looks like prices been hiking since the new model announcement. Used to be like 2700 now it's 3100.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Since the SMPc models are among Omega's bestsellers, the supply is probably starting to dry up as production shifts to the new model. A quick look at listings by the well known, trusted sellers and the grey market dealers shows the cheapest at $2,995 now.


----------



## Dbltap22

I was looking at the grey dial from BW posts. Then realized that the flood of models will mean a flood on the market. Then the grey market. Price will drops for slightly used. Only factor will be if omega tries the Rolex supply strategy. But that will not last long. 

I love my 2500. But I’d look for these closer to the 3k usd price point. MY opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

I love the old,wave dial this just seems too extreme. Completely dominates the watch. Glad my SMPc has the 007 across the dial instead.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

I just now saw this. My thoughts:

The waves are too awkward. Should have stuck with the old style wave dial, or the newer flat dial.

Otherwise, much to love:

- date at 6:00
- the hands now flare like the "Sword Hands"/"Blake" Seamasters
- it looks to me that the bracelet has evolved - still the 9-piece link, but flatter. That was way, way overdue. Great!


----------



## InFlames235

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> I love the old,wave dial this just seems too extreme. Completely dominates the watch. Glad my SMPc has the 007 across the dial instead.


I agree on any other option besides the blue and black dials. The blue and black dials do a much better job of "hiding" the waves until you want to see them.


----------



## tipo33

I really like the date at 6, and the lower price point. I hope to own one one day.


----------



## solesman

Blue on blue rubber is the pick of the bunch to me.


----------



## Leonine

I know these aren't quite out yet, but I really want to get more side-by-sides with the older model.


----------



## posiedon

posiedon said:


> I was saving for my SMPc the black one, with a target date in mind to pull the trigger on 11th of April 2018, now with the new one being released I'm totally confused, should I wait to see it in person first ? I have been waiting for almost 6 months to save for the current SMPc and had my heart and mined locked on it. it'll torture me to wait another 6 month till it arrives to my local AD, in the ME.
> However, my first impression that the new release looks more sporty than the current, hence less versatile ? also the printed logo IMHO is considered a downgrade from the applied logo, why did they decided to remove the applied logo! then comes the wave dial which took away the fancy look from the old one, I don't know if it will goes as smooth as the old one with a business suite ?
> This is eating me alive for the past week I have been doing nothing except comparing both watches, and the lack of actual one on one reviews online doesn't make it any easier
> I'm in love with the current SMPc black on steel, and I'm this close to pull the trigger but I dont want to hate my self later this year when the new one is out in the market and with such a small increase in the price turns out to be a better bang for the buck ! this is really frustrating
> View attachment 13021919
> 
> View attachment 13021917


After months of AD visits and one on one comparisons and -in store- wrist time, I actually loved the new waves SMP diver over the older plain SMPc model, and only yesterday I finally pulled the trigger on my first ever Omega watch, I took it home and couldn't shut the led of it's beautiful box for hours
I took some photos, hope it gives it justice as it's an absolutely remarkable and outstanding piece of art


----------

